# سماء منشقة من وٍكالة ناسا شيء غرٍيب



## نـور (25 أبريل 2006)

*سماء منشقة من وٍكالة ناسا شيء غرٍيب*








فاذا انشقت السماء فكانت وردة كالدهان * فباي الاء ربكما تكذبان


----------



## My Rock (25 أبريل 2006)

*أين التقرير من ناسا تقول فيه ان السماء منشقة؟*

*الرابط من موقع ناسا لو سمحت*


----------



## محمود (10 يونيو 2006)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> *أين التقرير من ناسا تقول فيه ان السماء منشقة؟*
> 
> *الرابط من موقع ناسا لو سمحت*


يعني انت ليش بتشكك بالموضوع ؟
جيب حاجة مكتوبة بالانجيل انها حتكون في المستقبل ؟
مع احترامي للانجيل والكتاب المقدس


----------



## blackguitar (10 يونيو 2006)

*يابنى انت بدل ما تقول كده هات لينك من وكاله ناسا فيها الكلام بتاعكوا ده*
*مانا ممكن باى برنامج جرافيك اعملك الشكل ده *


----------



## قلم حر (16 أغسطس 2006)

السلام لجميعكم
اولا00السماء في علم الفلك هي ما خلف النجوم التي نراها 000سوداء بشكل كامل ، لأنها تمتص الضوء ولا تعكسه أو  تصدره000فلو انشقت00لو00 فلن تعطي أي لون 00سوى الأسود00أي علميا عديمة اللون00وأسأل وكالة ناسا 0
ثانيا00اذا كان ألمقصود بذلك النجوم00فهي لا تنشق00لكنها في نهاية عمرها يخبو نورها و تنفجر0
وغالبا ينتج عنها 00بعد الانفجار 00نجم جديد00كدوره طبيعيه0
ثالثا00كثيرا من المجرات تزهو بألوان زاهيه00أحمر، اصفر ،اخضر00 وذلك بحسب طبيعتها00كما في الصوره السابقه 0
رابعا00لماذا ترفض اعطاء  المعلومات عن الرابط 00ما دمت واثقا؟
و ألشكر لله 00والسلام للجميع


----------



## Coptic Man (17 أغسطس 2006)

*هل تتواقعون ان ياتوا برابط من ناسا ؟؟؟

دول مجرد ناقلين 

وكتير من الفضائح اللي اتعاملوا معاها كانها معجزات معترف بها

وياتي التكذيب من المسلمين انفسهم المتعدلين 

الرب يرشدكم*


----------



## My Rock (17 أغسطس 2006)

*غريب امركم يا بشر... يعني احنا الي فزعنا و قلنا هذا التقرير من ناسا؟ ماهو انتو الي قلتوا... يبقى تفضلوا و تجيبولنا التثرير من وكالة ناسا يقر على انشقاق السماء و الا هذه دعابة لا اكثر...*


----------



## +Dream+ (17 أغسطس 2006)

*مهو اكيد انهم مش هيجيبو تقرير من وكاله ناسا *
*لأن الصورة دى شكلها مش حقيقيه *


----------



## قلم حر (17 أغسطس 2006)

و حتى لو كانت أصليه 00هي أصلا صورة ايه00الأكيد انها مش انشقاق السما00أصلا السما اللي بنشوفها 00علميا فراغ لا يعكس اي ضوء000الصوره دي صورة نجم و محيطه00أو جزء بسيط من مجره00ليس للسما الفلكيه أي علاقه بيها !
0000سما بألوان00ورده 00دهان00كلام اساسا مش مترابط 000كالعاده 0


----------



## Coptic Man (17 أغسطس 2006)

*زيه زي غيره من المواضيع الفاقدة المصداقية وبيهرب منها المسلمين

بدون رد حازم زي موضوع انشقاق القمر

وعجباا!!*


----------



## شوقي سمير (22 أغسطس 2006)

الاعجاز العلمي ثابت بشهادة علماء غير مسلمين ..... بعضهم اسلم بعد ذلك
وانتم تعلمون ذلك .. والبحث عنه سهل جدا


----------



## قلم حر (22 أغسطس 2006)

السلام للجميع
الى الأخ شوقي سمير000أرجوك اقرأ
نحن في ألقرن
ال21
مش كل حاجه تسمعها 00أرجوك اقرأ  !


----------



## شوقي سمير (22 أغسطس 2006)

اقرا انت يا عزيزي


----------



## قلم حر (22 أغسطس 2006)

ما تزعلش مني انا 00صدقني 00قلتها بحسن نيه
بس عاوز اسألك عن تكوين الجنين في القران00أرجوك اقرأه بتمعن00ثم قارنه بأي مرجع علمي00
الله ينور طريقنا كلنا
و السلام


----------



## شوقي سمير (22 أغسطس 2006)

انا ما زعلت منك ولكن هناك من كبار العلماء من شهدوا ان تطور الجنين في القران (وهو المثل الذي ذكرته انت ) اعجاز مبهر ...... مثل البروفيسور كيث ل . مور


----------



## قلم حر (22 أغسطس 2006)

الدكتور 000ما بعرفوش000اللي يهمني رأيي و رأيك00لأنه في مليون واحد يمكن يخالفو00نصدق مين فيهم00كده مش حنوصل لحاجه00مش كده0
اذا كنت حافظ النص 00اكتبه و نتناقش فيه انا و انت0


----------



## شوقي سمير (22 أغسطس 2006)

العالم الذي ذكرته لك من اكبر علماء الجنه في العالم وهو عالم كندي ..... وهناك اخرون غيره ........والكلام موثق.... 
ثم تقول رايي ورايك هل انت عالم في هذا المجال؟؟


----------



## قلم حر (22 أغسطس 2006)

انا قرأت لعلماء يتكلمون بعكس ما قال الدكتور000انت بس اكتب النص و مش حنختلف
انا فاكر مقطع000عظما فكسوناه لحما00( بكل احترام ) 0
لا يكون في حالة الجنين طريقة التتالي السابقه00انت بس اكتب النص0000بس اكتبه !


----------



## قلم حر (22 أغسطس 2006)

انا قرأت لعلماء يتكلمون بعكس ما قال الدكتور000انت بس اكتب النص و مش حنختلف
انا فاكر مقطع000عظما فكسوناه لحما00( بكل احترام ) 0
لا يكون في حالة الجنين طريقة التتالي السابقه00انت بس اكتب النص0000بس اكتبه !


----------



## شوقي سمير (22 أغسطس 2006)

العضلات تتكون بعد العظام وتكسوها.....


----------



## قلم حر (22 أغسطس 2006)

يا عمي اكتب النص اذا كنت عاوز تتناقش00ليه مش عاوز تكتبه ؟ اذا خايف بلاش 0
هكذا لن نصل لنتيجه00اذا كنت تريد ان نصل لنتيجه 00اكتبه عشان نتناقش00بالعقل نتناقش بحاجه مكتتتتتتتتوبه واضحه أحسن من حوار الطرشان ( انا و انت ) 0


----------



## قلم حر (22 أغسطس 2006)

وعلى فرض000على فرض 00 هو ربنا كساها لحما و لا عضلا 0 الله دقيق دائما ولا ايه !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## شوقي سمير (22 أغسطس 2006)

قال تعالى: ( ما لكم لا ترجون لله وقاراً . و قد خلقكم أطواراً ) نوح : 13 ـ 14 .

يبين بتارك و تعالى أن تخلق الإنسان إنما يتم على أطوار متتالية ، ثم يشير في سورة المؤمنين إلى أهم هذه الأطوار حيث يقول(و لقد خلقنا الإنسان من سلالة من طين . ثم جعلناه نطفة في قرار مكين . ثم خلقنا النطفة علقة فخلقنا العلقة مضغة فخلقنا المضغة عظاماً فكسونا العظام لحماً ثم أنشأناه خلقاً ءاخر فتبارك الله أحسن الخالقين ) سورة المؤمنون : 12 15 . 

عن الناظر اليوم ، في هذه الآيات البينات و هو يضع في جعبته حقائق القرن العشرين عن علـم الأجنـة Embryology يشعر بان الله تبارك و تعالى إنما خصه هو بهذه الآيات ، و إن كانت قدر نزلت منذ أربعة عشر قرناً من الزمن ، لأنها تخاطبه باللغة التي يتباهى بها اليوم !!.

فهذه الآيات تحوي على إيجازها أهم أطوار تخلق الجنيني في بطن أمه و هي ( النطفة ،و العلقة ،و المضغة ،و مرحلة تخلق الأجهزة ، ثم الخلق الآخر ) هذه الأطوار التي استخدم لها القرآن ألفاظاً لم يستطع العلم الحديث إلا أن يستخدمها ،و بذلك نجد أن الآيات القرآنية قد جاءت إضافة لإعجازها العلمي بإعجاز بلاغي فريد و مدهش . و الآن لنسر مع آيات القرآن في تلك الأطوار التي أشار إليها : 

ـ من النطفة إلى العلقة : ( ثم خلقنا النطفة علقةً) المؤمنون : 15 . ما إن يتم التحام النطفة بالبيضة ، حتى تباشر البيضة الملقحة بالانقسام إلى خليتين ، فأربع فثمان ،و هكذا ... دون زيادة في حجم مجموعة هذه الخلايا عن حجم البيضة الملقحة ، و تتم عملية الانقسام ه1ذه و البيضة في طريقها إلى الرحم ، تدفعها حركة أهداب البوق ،و التقلصات العضلية المنتظمة لعضلات جدار البوق . حتى إذا وصلت إلى الرحم كانت كتلة من الخلايا الصغيرة الضلعة ، يطلق عليها اسم التوتة Marula حيث تشبه ثمرة التوتة بتقسيمها الخارجي ، ثم لا تلبث الخلايا السطحية لهذه الكتلة أن تفترق عن الخلايا الداخلية ، و تصبح بشكل خلايا أسطوانية ، و مهمة ه1ه الخلايا تأمين الغذاء و تسمى بالخلايا المغذية ـTrophblast و بذلك يصبح محصول الحمل قابلاً للتعشيش ، فتغرس الخلايا المغذية استطالاتها في مخاطية الرحم ،و تستمر عملية العلوق مدة (24) أربع و عشرين ساعة ، و بذلك تنتهي مرحلة تشكل العلقة . و قد لا يدرك روعة التصوير القرآني لهذه المرحلة بالعلقة إلا من شاهد تلك الكتلة الخلوية و هي عالقة علوقاً ـ وليس التصاقاً ـ بواسطة تلك الاستطالات التي غرستها في مخاطية الرحم ، وما أدرنا هما أن نعرج على هذه الآيات التي تذكر الإنسان بتلك اللحظات التي كان فيها مجموعة خلوية علاقة بجدار رحم الأم ، تستمد منها الدفء و الغذاء و السكن ،فيقول في أول سورة نزلت من القرآن ، و أسماها الحق تبارك و تعالى بالعلق : ( أقرأ باسم ربك الذي خلق الإنسان من علق ) سورة العلق : 1 ـ2 .

ـ من العلقة إلى المضغة : ( فخلقنا العلقة مضغة ) المؤمنون : 15.

بعد عملية العلوق تبدأ مرحلة المضغة في الأسبوع الثالث ، بتشكل اللوحة المضغية ،و ذلك ابتداءً من الخلايا المضغية Embryoblast هي الخلايا التي بقيت بعد انفصال الخلايا المغذية .و اللوحة المضغية هي عبارة عن قرص مؤلف في البدء من وريقتين : خارجية Ectoderm و داخلية Endoderm ، ثم تتشكل بينهما ورقة ثالثة هي الوريقة المتوسطة Mesoderm و حتى نهاية الأسبوع الرابع لا يكون هناك أي تمايز لأي عضو أو جهاز ، و يمكن أن نسمي هذه المرحلة بالمضغة غير المخلقة . ثم يمر الحمل في أدق مراحله و اصعبها ، حيث يطرأ على اللوحة المضغية المؤلفة من الوريقات الثلاثة جملة تغيرات نسيجية هادفة و مدهشة ابتداءً من الأسبوع الخامس ، و تسمى بعملية التمايز ، Defferentiation أو كما أسماها القرآن " التخلق " ، فكل زمرة من خلايا هذه الوريقات تأخذ على عتقها تشكل واحدٍ من أجهزة الجسم أو أعضائه ،و ذلك في إطار من التكامل و التنسيق بين هذه الأجهزة ،و هي تنمو و تتطور ليكون الإنسان في أحسن تقويم و تنتهي عملية التخليق في نهاية الشهر الثالث تقريباً ،و يكون طول الجنين عندها (10) سم ،و يزن حوالي (55) غ . و يمكن تسمية هذه المرحلة بمرحلة المضغة غير المخلقة ،و المرحلة الثانية حيث تم فيها تمييز الأجهزة و أسميناها مرحلة المضغة المخلقة ،و هكذا يتضح جلياً إعجاز القرآن الكريم في وصفه لطور المضغة بقوله ( ثم من مضغة مخلقة و غير مخلقة ) الحج : 5 .

اللغز المحير :

لابد أن يستوقفنا و نحن نتكلم عن عملية التخليق سؤال هام ،و هو : كيف يمكن للخلايا المضغية Embryoblast المتماثلة تماماً في بنائها أن تعطي هذه الوريقات الثلاثة " الداخلية و الخارجية و المتوسطة " المختلفة عن بعضها البعض ؟ ، ثم كيف يمكن للخلايا المتماثلة في كل وريقة على حدة أن تعطي الأجهزة المختلفة في بنائها ووظائفها و خصائصها ؟.. فالوريقة الخارجية مثلاً يتشكل منها : الدماغ ،و الأعصاب ، وبشرة الجلد و لواحقه من الغدة والأشعار و الأغشية المخاطية بالفم والأنف . والوريقة المتوسطة يتشكل منها القلب والأوعية الدموية ،و الدم و العظام و العضلات ،و الكليتين ، و أدمة الجلد ، و قسم من الغدد الصماء . أما الوريقة الداخلية ، فيتشكل منها : مخاطية الجهاز التنفسي ،و الطريق الهضمية ،و الغدة الدرقية ،و الغدة جار الدرقية ،و الكبد و البنكرياس .. و هكذا ، أجل ن كيف تم ذلك ؟ و من الذي دفع هذه الخلايا المتماثلة الضعيفة لتغطي كل هذا من مراكز التفكير و الشعور و الإبداع ؟ . 

و كل هذا من مصانع الدم و السكاكر و البروتين ؟ و كل هذا من أجهزة التكيف و الراحة و من وسائل الوقاية و الحماية و الأمن في الجسم ؟ إنه اللغز الذي حير و ما زال يحير كل علماء الدنيا حتى يعلموا أن المبدع و الموجه في هذه الحياة ، هو الله .. و يوم يصلون إلى حل اللغز فسيوقنون أكثر أنه ( هو الله الخالق البارىء المصور له الأسماء الحسنى يسبح له ما في السموات و الأرض و هو العزيز الحكيم ) الحشر : 24 . 

و يتمالكنا العجب و نحن نرى أن القرآن قد أشار لهذا اللغز ، في آيات تعد منارات هداية على طريق العلم ،و بواعث تدفع للبحث و التحليل باستمرار ، قال تعالى في سورة الحج ( ثم من مضغة مخلقة و غير مخلقة ) ، ثم يؤكد على هذه الناحية حيث يقول في سورة المؤمنون ( فخلقنا المضغة عظاماً ، فكسونا العظام لحما ) .
وثبت بالدليل العلمي انت تخلق العظام يسبق تكون العضلات واكتسائها حول العظام.

ذكر القرآن هذه المراحل قبل أكثر من 14 قرناً، وجاء العلم الحديث والطب الحديث في النصف الثاني من القرن العشرين، باستعمال المناظير الداخلية (الأبروسكوب) واستعمال أجهزة (السونار) الصوتية، واكتشف العلماء وعلماء الأجنة أن هذا لمراحل المذكورة في القرآن صحيحة 100%. 

حتى أن المؤتمر الخامس للإعجاز العلمي في القرآن والسنة الذي عقد في (موسكو) في عام 95 أقر هذه المراحل كأحسن تصنيف لعلم الأجنة في الطب، وقام الدكتور الأستاذ البروفيسور كيث مور عالم الأجنة الشهير في جامعة (تورنتو) في كندا، وألف كتاباً اسمه.. "علم الأجنة السريري" وفي طبعته الثالثة أدخل هذه المراحل المذكورة في القرآن في كتابه، كل فصل بما يناسبه من هذه المراحل اعترافاً منه بأن هذه المراحل صحيحة وواضحة وصريحة. 

ـ ثم أنشأناه خلقاً آخر " طور الجنين " 

يمل محصول الحمل نحو الزيادة في الوزن بعد الشهر الثالث ، و تسعى الأجهزة التي تشكلت نحو التكامل ،و حتى أن بعض الأجهزة تبدأ أثناء عملها الحياة الجنينية ، كالقلب و جهاز الهضم ،و يقوم نقي العظم بتكوين عناصر الدم ...

و بشكل عام فإن أهم ما يطرأ على الجنين بعد الشهر الثالث هو : الحركة ، و نبضات القلب ، و استقلاب إفراز المشيمة الغددي ، و النمو المتسارع في حجم الجنين ، و تكامل شكله الخارجي .

أما الحركة ن فتبدأ في آخر الشهر الثالث و ابتداء الرابع حيث تتم عملية اتصال الجهاز العصبي بالأجهزة ، و العضلات ، و تشعر الحامل بحركات جنينها الفاعلة في الشهر الرابع ،أو قبل ذلك في المولودات . أما نبضات القلب فتبدأ بعد بداية الشهر الرابع ، و يمكن سماعها أيضاً ، و تكون واضحة في الشهر الخامس و تذكر الدكتورة فلك الجعفري : " أن أحد الأساتذة المصريين أراد تسجيل أول دقة للقلب و عندما ابتدأ مشعر المسجل بالحركة ، قال : هنا الله ، أي هنا قدرة الله " .

و بالنسبة لأستقلاب المشيمة الغددي ، فهو مباشرتها بإفراز الهرمونات اللازمة لاستمرار الحمل بعد أن أصبحت الكميات التي يفرزها المبيض غير كافية ،و لأن متطلبات الحمل من هذه الهرمونات تصبح أكبر بكثير من كفاءة المبيض .

أما نمو الجنين فيكون سريعاً في هذه المرحلة ، فبعد أم كان وزنه في نهاية الشهر الثالث (55) غ ،و طوله (10) سم ، يصبح وزنه عند تمام الحمل حوالي (3250 ) غ ،و طوله (50) سم ، و خلال هذه الفترة ن يتكامل شكله الخارجي ،فيصبح لون الجلد أحمر ،و تنبسط تجعداته ،و تسقط عنه الأوبار ، و تنفتح الجفون و تتكامل الأظافر ....

بهذا الاستعراض السريع لأهم ميزات هذه المرحلة نجد أن تلك المضغة قد أخذت بعداً آخر ، اكتسبت فيه قدرة على الحركة ، و ابتدأ بها القلب بالنبضان بلا توقف ، و لهذا البعد أشار القرآن بعد عرضه لسلسلة أطوار تخلق البعد الجنين ، حيث قال : ( ثم أنشأناه خلقاً آخر ) 

و لعل أكثر الناس شعوراً بهذا البعد ليس الطبيب و إنما الأم تحس أن روحاً أخرى تدب في أعماقها ، فتظهر علامات الارتياح على ملامحها ،و تعلو البسمة محياها ، و إذا ما غابت عنها تلك الحركة مدة بسيطة قلقت و تأرقت .

و أبعد من هذا فقد وجد العلماء أن الجنين يبدأ في آخر الحمل بالسماع ، و مما يسترعي سمعه و هو في بطن أمه ، ذلك الصوت الحنون الخالد الذي لا يعرف إلا الحب و الحنان و العطاء ... إنه صوت خفقان القلب الكبير... قلب أمه و هكذا تنشا صلات الحب و المسؤلية بين الأم ووليدها في الوقت الذي تعاني فيه الأم من الوهن و العذاب ما لا يحتمله غيرها ،و لذلك قال تعالى في سورة لقمان : ( ووصينا الإنسان بوالديه حملته أمه وهنا على وهن وفصاله في عامين أن أشكر لي ولوالديك إلى المصير ) لقمان : 14 .

و بعد أن وقفنا على أطوار خلقنا البديع المدهش ، هل لنا أن نقدر الله حق قدره ؟ هل لنا أن نرجو لله وقاراً؟ .... ( مالكم لا ترجون لله وقاراً . و قد خلقكم أطواراً ) نوح ك 13 ـ 14 .

تشخيص الحمل اليقيني و العدَّةِ : 

إن الشعور بحركة الجنين ، وسماع نبضات القلب ن هما العلامتان اليقينيتان لتشخيص الحمل ،و كل العلامات التي تسبقها كانقطاع الطمث ،و أعراض الوحم ، وحتى إيجابية الحمل الحيوي ،لا تعتبر علامات يقينية نستطيع على أساسها القطع بحصول الحمل ،فهناك حالات مرضية ، يمكن أن تعطي نفس الأعراض ، كالرحى العدارية ، و الورم الكوريوني البشري و الحمل الهيستريائي .

و كما لاحظنا أن هاتين العلامتين : شعور الحامل بحركة جنينها ، و سماع الطبيب لدقات قلب الجنين ،يحصلان بعد الشهر الرابع ، و هذا ما بينه القرآن الكريم منذ ألف و أربع مئة عام ، حيث قال تعالى : ( و الذين يتوفون منكم و يذرون أزواجاً يتربصن بأنفسهن أربعة أشهرٍ و عشراً ) البقرة : 234 .

إن وجه الإعجاز في هذه الآية الكريمة ظاهر بلا شك ،و هي تقرر ما يسمى بعدة المرأة التي توفى زوجها ، حيث حددت و بالضبط المدة التي يصبح عندها أو بعدها تشخيص الحمل يقيناً .

أما عن الحكمة في هذه العدة فيعلمها الأطباء الشرعيون ،إذ يجب أن يعرف ما إذا كان الحمل من الزوج المتوفى أم لا ، و حتى لا تنسب المرأة حملاً حملته سفاحاً لزوجها المتوفى ، و حتى لا ينكر أهل الزوج المتوفى بنوة الجنين الجديد لأبيه بغية التخلص من ميراثه ،و يتهمون الأم البريئة بان حملها هذا سفاحاً أو من زوجها الجديد .. و إلى هنالك من المشاكل أو المظالم التي قد تقع .


ن الخالقين.


----------



## شوقي سمير (22 أغسطس 2006)

أثبتت دراسات علم الأجنة أن طور المضغة في الإنسان يتميز باكتمال خلق الكتل البدنية‏(TheSomites),‏ وأنه في الفترة الممتدة من الأسبوع الخامس إلي الثامن فإن هذه الكتل البدنية تأخذ في التحول بالتدريج من أنسجة غشائية إلي غضاريف ثم إلي عظام أو إلي عظام مباشرة‏,‏ ثم تأخذ تلك العظام في الاكتساء باللحم‏(‏ العضلات ثم الجلد‏).‏ وتصاحب هذه العملية بظهور براعم الأطراف ونموها إلي الأطراف الكاملة‏,‏ وذلك في عددا من المراحل المتتالية التي يمكن ايجازها فيما يلي‏:‏

أولا‏:‏ تكون العمود الفقري‏:‏
في الأسبوع الخامس من عمر الجنين تبدأ الكتل البدنية الأربع الأولي والموجودة بالقرب من قمة الجنين في الالتحام لتكون جزءا من قاع الجمجمة‏,‏ أما باقي الكتل البدنية وهي في حدود‏(40)‏ كتلة فتتحرك لتكوين فقرات العمود الفقري الأربعين‏(8‏ فقرات عنقية‏,12‏ صدرية‏,5‏ قطنية‏,5‏ عجزية‏,108‏ عصعصية يندثر أغلبها ليبقي منها ثلاث فقرات فقط تضم بداخلها سر حياة الإنسان المعروف باسم عجب الذنب كما سماه رسول الله‏(‏ صلي الله عليه وسلم‏),‏ كما تكون ضلوع القفص الصدري‏,‏ وعظام الأطراف‏,‏ ثم تكسوها باللحم‏(‏ العضلات والجلد‏).‏ وذلك لأن كل واحدة من هذه الكتل البدنية تتكون من قسم بطني وسطي‏(VentromedialPart)‏ خصصه الخالق المبدع‏(‏ سبحانه وتعالي‏)‏ لتكوين الهيكل العظمي للجنين ولذلك يعرف باسم القطاع الهيكلي من الكتلة البدنية‏(Sclerotome),‏ وقسم ظهري جانبي‏(Dorsolateralpart)‏ خصه الله‏(‏ تعالي‏)‏ بتكوين الكساء اللحمي للهيكل العظمي‏(‏ العضلات والجلد‏)‏ ولذلك يسمي باسم القطاع العضلي‏/‏ الجلدي من الكتلة البدنية‏(Myo-Dermatome).‏ ويبدأ تكون الهيكل العظمي للجنين بتحرك القطاع الهيكلي من كل كتلتين بدنيتين متقابلتين في اتجاه الحبل العصبي الظهري‏(TheNotochord)‏ وما حوله من الميزاب العصبي‏(TheNeuralGroove)‏ ليحيطاه إحاطة كاملة مكونين إحدي فقرات العمود الفقري‏(TheVertebralColumn),‏ ويتكون لكل فقرة قوسان ينموان ليكونا ضلعين من ضلوع القفص الصدري‏.‏ وتبدأ فقرات العمود الفقري بالتخلق من خلايا غضروفية‏(Chondroblasts)‏ ثم تتكلس بالتدريج بترسيب ثالث فوسفات الكالسيوم فيها بواسطة الدم حتي يتحول أغلبها إلي خلايا عظمية‏(Osteablasts)‏ تاركة أقراصا غضروفية فاصلة بينها لتعطي للعمود الفقري قدرا من مرونة الحركة‏.‏
‏*‏ ويؤدي تكون العمود الفقري من القطاعات الهيكلية للكتل البدنية إلي استثارة بقية تلك الكتل وهي القطاعات المخصصة لبناء الكساء اللحمي فتتحرك للقيام بدورها في كسوة العظام باللحم‏(‏ العضلات والجلد‏)‏ وقد أكد القرآن الكريم هذا التتابع من قبل ألف وأربعمائة سنة وذلك بقول ربنا‏(‏ تبارك وتعالي‏):‏
‏*...‏ فخلقنا المضغة عظاما فكسونا العظام لحما‏...‏
‏(‏المؤمنون‏:14)‏

وكان ذلك في زمن لم يتوافر للإنسان أي علم بمراحل الجنين ولا بتتابع الخلق في مثل هذه الأطوار مما يقطع بأن القرآن الكريم لا يمكن أن يكون صناعة بشرية‏,‏ بل هو كلام الله الخالق‏(‏ سبحانه وتعالي‏),‏ ويشهد للنبي والرسول الخاتم الذي تلقاه بالنبوة والرسالة‏,‏ وبأنه‏(‏ صلي الله عليه وسلم‏)‏ كان موصولا بالوحي‏,‏ ومعلما من قبل خالق السماوات والأرض ومن فيهن‏.‏
ويبدأ تكون العظام عادة بمرحلة غشائية تتخلق في الأسبوعين الخامس والسادس من عمر الجنين‏,‏ ثم تتحول هذه الأغشية إلي مرحلة غضروفية في أواخر الأسبوع السادس‏,‏ ثم تأخذ هذه الغضاريف في التكلس التدريجي بدءا من الأسبوع السابع ويتم ذلك في مراكز محددة تعرف باسم مراكز التصلب‏(OssificationCenters)‏ أو التمعظم‏(ScleritizationCenters)‏ تنتشر منها الخلايا العظمية لتحل بالتدريج محل الخلايا الغضروفية‏,‏ ويمتد فرع عصبي من الحبل العصبي الظهري إلي كل فقرة من فقرات العمود الفقري بحيث يكون في مستواها تماما‏.‏
والعظام الناتجة عند تكلس الغضاريف تعرف باسم العظام غضروفية الأصل‏(Bonesofcartilaginousorigin)‏ وتشمل غالبية عظام الجنين من مثل العمود الفقري‏,‏ والقفص الصدري‏,‏ والأطراف‏,‏ وقاع الجمجمة‏,‏ ولكن في بعض أجزاء الهيكل العظمي مثل أغلب عظام الجمجمة تتكون العظام بواسطة تكلس الأنسجة الغشائية مباشرة دون المرور بمرحلة الغضاريف وتعرف هذه العظام باسم العظام غشائية النشأة‏(Bonesofmembraneousorigin)‏ وتتكون بترسيب ثلاثي فوسفات الكالسيوم من الدم الذي تحمله الأوعية الدموية الي قبوة الرأس بالتدريج في الطبقة الغشائية الرقيقة المحيطة بالمخ فتتكلس‏.‏

ثانيا‏:‏ تكون الجمجمة‏:‏
تتكون غالبية عظام الجمجمة المعروفة باسم علبة الدماغ‏(Neurocranium)‏ من عظام غشائية النشأة‏,‏ أما الصفيحة القاعدية للجمجمة‏(CranialBasalplate)‏ فتتكون من عظام غضروفية النشأة‏,‏ وتستمد هذه العظام من أعلي زوجين متقابلين من الكتل البدنية الموجودة بالقرب من قمة الجنين حين يتحرك النصف الخاص ببناء الهيكل العظمي من تلك الكتل في اتجاه الحبل الظهري‏,‏ وتلتحم الكتل الثلاث الباقية مكونة الصفيحة القاعدية لقاع الجمجمة‏(CranialBase)‏ مكونة فتحة عظيمة‏(Foramenmagnum)‏ يمر منها النخاع الشوكي المتصل بالمخ عبر ما يعرف باسم النخاع المستطيل‏(Medullaoblongata)‏ وتتصل عظام قاع الجمجمة بالعظام الحافظة للحواس من مثل السمع والبصر والشم‏,‏ وهي عظام غضروفية النشأة‏,‏ كما تتصل بعظام الوجه التي تتكون أساسا من القوسين البلعوميين فيكون الأول منهما الفك السفلي‏,‏ ويتكون الفك العلوي من بروز منه‏.‏ وكذلك تتكون عظام الوجنتين‏,‏ وجزء من العظم الصدغي‏.‏ وتتكون عظيمات الأذن الوسطي‏(‏ المطرقة‏,‏ والسندان‏,‏ والركاب‏)‏ من النتوء الفكي‏,‏ وهي أول ما يتكون من عظام الجمجمة‏,‏ ويكون الوجه صغيرا في أول الأمر بالنسبة إلي القحفة‏,‏ وذلك لأن الجيوب الأنفية لم تكن قد تكونت بعد‏,‏ فإذا ما تكونت فإن الوجه يبدأ في أخذ شكله الإنساني‏.‏
ويبقي عدد من الفراغات بين عظام الجمجمة الرقيقة نسبيا حتي يسهل تشكل الرأس أثناء عملية الولادة‏,‏ وتعرف هذه الفراغات أو الفتحات باسم اليوافيخ‏(‏ جمع يافوخ‏),‏ وتبقي مع الوليد لفترة تصل إلي عام ونصف العام بعد الولادة قبل أن تغلق تماما‏.‏

ثالثا‏:‏ تكون القفص الصدري‏:‏
تتكون ضلوع القفص الصدري من نمو النتوءات المستعرضة‏(TransverseProcesses)‏ التي تظهر علي الفقرات الصدرية الإثنتي عشرة للعمود الفقري وبذلك يتكون‏24‏ ضلعا للجنين‏,‏ أثنا عشر منها علي كل جانب من جانبي القفص الصدري‏.‏ وتنمو الضلوع أولا علي هيئة غضروفية ثم تبدأ مراكز التكلس في الظهور عليها لتحويلها إلي عظام بالتدريج ففي الأسبوع السادس من عمر الجنين يظهر علي الجزء الهيكلي‏(Sclerotome)‏ من الكتل البدنية الصدرية الإثنتي عشرة ثلاثة أزواج من المراكز الغضروفية في كل كتلة تعمل علي تكوين فقرة غضروفية وتتوزع هذه المراكز علي النحو التالي‏:‏
‏1‏ـ مركزان للقوس الفقري‏(TheVertebralArch)‏
‏2‏ ـ مركزان للنتوء المستعرض‏(TheTransverseProcess)‏
‏3‏ ـ مركزان لجسم الفقرة‏(TheBodyoftheVertebra)‏
وفي الأسبوع السابع من عمر الجنين تبدأ هذه الفقرات الغضروفية في التمعظم بظهور عدد من مراكز التصلب‏(OssificationCenters)‏ علي جسم كل فقرة‏,‏ وفي الأسبوع الثامن تظهر مراكز التمعظم علي كل قوس فقري‏.‏ ومن النتوءات المستعرضة تنمو ضلوع القفص الصدري‏,‏ إثنا عشر من كل جانب‏.‏

رابعا‏:‏ تكون الأطراف‏:‏
يبدأ نمو الأطراف في جسم الجنين مع بداية الأسبوع الخامس من عمره حين تبدأ براعم تلك الأطراف في الظهور بالأطراف العلوية أولا‏(‏ الذراعين‏),‏ ثم بالأطراف السفلية‏(‏ الساقين‏)‏ بعد ذلك ببضعة أيام وفي كل برعم من هذه البراعم الغشائية يبدأ تحول الأنسجة الغشائية إلي غضاريف‏,‏ ثم تبدأ هذه الغضاريف في التكلس والتصلب لتتحول الي عظام بالتدريج عن طريق ترسيب ثلاثي فوسفات الكالسيوم المنقول اليها بواسطة الدم في جميع المسافات الفاصلة بين الخلايا الغضروفية وبالإحلال محلها‏,‏ وذلك نتيجة لإمتداد الأوعية الدموية والأعصاب لكل طرف مع كسوته باللحم‏(‏ العضلات والجلد‏).‏
وفي الأسبوع السادس من عمر الجنين‏(‏ الذي لايتعدي طوله‏12‏ ملليمترا‏)‏ يظهر علي كل طرف من الطرفين العلويين اختناقان يحدد أحدهما مكان الكوع‏,‏ ويحدد الآخر مكان الرسغ‏,‏ وتظهر علي كل يد ميازيب تحدد أماكن الأصابع في كل منها وبذلك يتحدد مكان كل من العضد‏,‏ والساعد‏,‏ واليد‏,‏ والأصابع في كل ذراع‏.‏

وفي الأسبوع السابع من عمر الجنين يتحدد مكان كل من الركبة والكاحل فيتحدد بذلك مكان كل من الفخذ والساق والقدم‏,‏ في كل طرف من الطرفين السفليين في وقت لايتعدي طول الجنين‏(15)‏ ملليمترا وبعد تكون الهيكل العظمي للأطراف تكسي باللحم‏(‏ العضلات ثم الجلد‏),‏ ويتصل كل ذلك بامتداد كل من الأعصاب والأوعية الدموية‏.‏
ويتكون الطرفان العلويان للجنين‏(‏ الذراعان‏)‏ من الكتل البدنية‏(4‏ ـ‏8)‏ الواقعة في المنطقة العنقية‏,‏ ويشاركهما في ذلك الكتلة الصدرية الأولي من الكتل البدنية‏,‏ وأحيانا الكتلة الثانية من كل جانب‏,‏ بينما يتكون الطرفان السفليان‏(‏ الساقان‏)‏ من الكتل البدنية القطنية الخمس من كل جانب والعجزية‏(1‏ ـ‏4).‏
من ذلك الاستعراض يتضح أنه في الأسبوع السادس من عمر الجنين فإن الكتل البدنية‏(TheSomites)‏ التي ميزت مرحلة المضغة تتحول بالتدريج إلي الغضاريف‏,‏ وتظهر براعم الأطراف وتتحول كذلك إلي غضاريف‏,‏ وفي الأسبوعين السابع والثامن تبدأ هذه الغضاريف في التكلس لتتحول إلي العظام بالتدريج‏,‏ وتكسي العظام باللحم‏(‏ العضلات والجلد‏).‏ وتبدأ مراكز التمعظم في الظهور في الأطراف في الأسبوع السابع من عمر الجنين‏,‏ ويلي ذلك تكون عضلات تلك الأطراف‏,‏ مما يؤكد سبق تكون العظام لتكون اللحم‏(‏ العضلات والجلد‏)‏ وقد سبق القرآن الكريم جميع المعارف الإنسانية المكتسبة في تحديد هذه الحقيقة وذلك بقول ربنا‏(‏ تبارك وتعالي‏):‏
فخلقنا المضغة عظاما فكسونا العظام لحما‏..(‏ المؤمنون‏:14)‏

وفي أثناء تحول الهياكل الغضروفية إلي هياكل عظمية عبر مراكز التصلب‏(OssificationCenters)‏ تترسب أملاح ثلاثي فوسفات الكالسيوم في المسافات الفاصلة بين الخلايا الغضروفية‏,‏ ثم تتخلق خلايا آكلة للخلايا الغضروفية‏(Chondroclasts)‏ تلتهمها وتحل محلها الخلايا العظمية‏(OsteoblastsorOsteocytes)‏ التي تنمو بالتدريج لتكوين الهيكل العظمي للجنين‏.‏
هذه الحقائق لم تكتشف إلا في خلال القرن العشرين‏,‏ وفي العقود المتأخرة منه علي وجه التحديد‏,‏ وورودها في كتاب أنزل من قبل أربعة عشر قرنا علي نبي أمي‏(‏ صلي الله عليه وسلم‏)‏ وفي أمة كانت غالبيتها الساحقة من الأميين لمما يقطع بربانية هذا الكتاب‏,‏ وبنبوة الرسول الخاتم الذي تلقاه وبأنه كان دوما موصولا بالوحي‏,‏ ومعلما من قبل خالق السماوات والأرض فصلي الله وسلم وبارك عليه وعلي آله وصحبه ومن تبع هداه‏,‏ ودعا بدعوته إلي يوم الدين‏,‏ وآخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله رب العالمين‏.‏


----------



## شوقي سمير (22 أغسطس 2006)

16-قال الله (يَخْلُقُكُمْ فِيْ بُطُوْنِ أُمَّهَاْتِكُمْ خَلْقَاً مِنْ بَعْدِ خَلْقٍ فِيْ ظُلُمَاْتٍ ثَلاْثٍ)) الزمر:6


لم يكن محمد طبيباً ، و لم يتسن له تشريح سيدة حامل ، و لم يتلقى دروساً في علم التشريح و الأجنة ، بل و لم هذا العلم معروفاً قبل القرن التاسع عشر ، إن معنى الآية واضح تماماً وقد أثبت العلم الحديث أن هناك ثلاثة أغشية تحيط بالجنين و هي:أولاً:الأغشية الملتصقة التي تحيط بالجنين و تتألف من الغشاء الذي تتكون منه بطانة الرحم و الغشاء المشيمي و الغشاء السلي و هذه الأغشية الثلاث تشكل الظلمة الأولى لالتصاقها ببعضها.
ثانياً: جدار الرحم و هو الظلمة الثانية.ثالثاً:جدار البطن و هو الظلمة الثالثة . فمن أين لمحمد محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم بهذه المعلومات الطبية؟‍‍‍‍‍‍‍؟؟


----------



## قلم حر (22 أغسطس 2006)

خلقنا ألنطفه علقه
خلقنا العلقه مضغه
جملتين متشابهتين لكن الفرق في الناحيه العلميه بينهم كبير جدا0000بحسب نظرتك للموضوع
ان الأولى اندماج  بين النطفه و البويضه (لم يذكرها القران ) أما الثانيه فهي حاله تطور بدون اندماج
عندي لك سؤال 000لو أخذنا جنين في بداية حياته00هل يكون كوم عظم فقط !!!!!!!!!!!!!
ارجع لكتاب العلوم في المدرسه اذا كانت دراستك فرع علمي00   أو اسال أي طالب فرع علمي000على الأغلب صف تاسع أو في التوجيهيه ( كما عندنا ) 0
عمليه الخلق تنتهي عند بدء تكوين الجنين00اي اكتمال  عدد الكرومرسومات000وبد ذلك نمو و ليس خلق  !
أرجوك مش كل شيء تقرأه هو صحيح00و لست بحاجه لأن تكون طبيب حتى تعرف الأعجاز من الأخطاء


----------



## قلم حر (22 أغسطس 2006)

علميا00
1)العلقه لغويا هي نقطة دم أو جلطة00و كيفما حاولت ان تفتيها00هذه المرحله غير موجوده ابدا في مراحل تطور الجنين 0
2)في سورة الأحقاف000فترة الحمل و الرضاعه 30 شهر 0
   في سورة لقمان و ألبقره فترة الرضاعه 24 شهر 0
30 -24 = 6  000000نعم ستة اشهر للحمل فقط 0لا تقل لي اعجاز اخر 00أرجوك 0
العمليه حسابيه00وليست تفسير كلمات على كلمات أو فتاوي تأخذ بأكثر من تفسير 0
على فكره طريقة تكوين الجنين القرانيه000نفسها عند عالم يوناني00طبيب00 اسمه جالن قبل محمد ب400 سنه00وكانة يعيش في تركيا0
راجع القران و المعاجم اللغويه و كتب الطب القديم و الحديث0000 
علميا00000000000
تتكون العضلات و الغضاريف اولا ثم تتكونالعظام 00000الخ0


----------



## Michael (22 أغسطس 2006)

تفنيد كل الاعجازات الادعاءات العلمية 



http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6279


----------



## نصراني اسلم وعرف الحق (23 أغسطس 2006)

سبحان الله ...الي هذا الحد تعاندون ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ما رديت علي ما كتبته لك!!!!
اقرا ما كتبته لك جيدا ورد عليه لو استطعت يا عزيزي
ام انك لا تري؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!


----------



## نصراني اسلم وعرف الحق (23 أغسطس 2006)

اقرا ما كتبه ايضا الاخ شوقي سمير وكله كلام علمي دقيق جدا وتفضل ناقش بعلم
وليس بعند...... من مصلحة الجميع معرفة الحق.......الله يهديكم


----------



## Michael (23 أغسطس 2006)

لا حلول ولا قوة الا بالل العلى العظيم

رجاء من الاخوة المحمديين التكلم بنقطة نقطة وبدليل لا القول راجع كلامى او هذة الكلام الساذج للهروب بالموضوع

وشوية شوية تقولوا

محمد هى الى خرم الاوزون


----------



## كاتيا (1 سبتمبر 2006)

كلام الاخ شوقي سمير صحيح مئة بالمئة وكلام القران دقيق جدا واصبح معروف علميا ان العظام اولا 
بعد الاعتقاد الذي كان سابقا بعد تطور الاجهزة العلمية ومانقل لكم من مصادر علمية وان لم تصدقوا فهاتوا مصادركم
وليس ماذكر عن خلق الجنين ه فقط ماجاء من عجاز القران بل اكثير الكثير لان القران وبكل بساطة جاء ليخاطب العقل مباشرة بخلاف الاديان الاخرى لانه للبشر جميعا ولاخر الزمان


----------



## Coptic Man (1 سبتمبر 2006)

كاتيا قال:


> كلام الاخ شوقي سمير صحيح مئة بالمئة وكلام القران دقيق جدا واصبح معروف علميا ان العظام اولا
> بعد الاعتقاد الذي كان سابقا بعد تطور الاجهزة العلمية ومانقل لكم من مصادر علمية وان لم تصدقوا فهاتوا مصادركم
> وليس ماذكر عن خلق الجنين ه فقط ماجاء من عجاز القران بل اكثير الكثير لان القران وبكل بساطة جاء ليخاطب العقل مباشرة بخلاف الاديان الاخرى لانه للبشر جميعا ولاخر الزمان



*مازلتوا تردودن مهتراتكم 

ما لازم تقولوا كلام القران دقيق وسليم وميه ميه 

امال هتقولوا العكس

ايه دليلكم الملموس علي الكلام ده من وكالة ناسا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هاتي الدليل يا كاتيا 

بدل ما بتقولي كلام وخلاص كدا بدون سند *


----------



## My Rock (1 سبتمبر 2006)

كاتيا قال:


> كلام الاخ شوقي سمير صحيح مئة بالمئة وكلام القران دقيق جدا واصبح معروف علميا ان العظام اولا
> بعد الاعتقاد الذي كان سابقا بعد تطور الاجهزة العلمية ومانقل لكم من مصادر علمية وان لم تصدقوا فهاتوا مصادركم
> وليس ماذكر عن خلق الجنين ه فقط ماجاء من عجاز القران بل اكثير الكثير لان القران وبكل بساطة جاء ليخاطب العقل مباشرة بخلاف الاديان الاخرى لانه للبشر جميعا ولاخر الزمان


 
وأخيرا اجانا مسلم جديد للتكملة في هذه الخرافة بعد ما هرب اغلبهم

فيا اخت كاتيا ممكن تضعين لنا التقرير من وككالة ناسا على الانشقاق؟


----------



## كاتيا (1 سبتمبر 2006)

انتم تحبون التفنيد فقط ولاتريدون ان تسمعوا
تكلم الاخ شوقي عن مراحل خلق الجنين ودقة متناهية كما هي في القران
اما انشقاق السماء فهو من علامات الساعة الكبرى " اذا السماء انشقت واذنت لربها وحقت واذا الارض مدت والقت مافيها وتخلت واذنت لربها وحقت "
والصور التي تناقلت لااعرف بالضبط ماهي وساحاول معرفتها
 ولكن القران سيخبركم الكثير مما لاتعرفونه 
وساستعرض لكم كل الظواهر الفلكية التي ذكرها القران واثبتها العلم الحديث


----------



## My Rock (1 سبتمبر 2006)

كاتيا قال:


> انتم تحبون التفنيد فقط ولاتريدون ان تسمعوا
> تكلم الاخ شوقي عن مراحل خلق الجنين ودقة متناهية كما هي في القران
> اما انشقاق السماء فهو من علامات الساعة الكبرى " اذا السماء انشقت واذنت لربها وحقت واذا الارض مدت والقت مافيها وتخلت واذنت لربها وحقت "
> والصور التي تناقلت لااعرف بالضبط ماهي وساحاول معرفتها
> ...


 
لسة ما رديتي علي...
فيا اخت كاتيا ممكن تضعين لنا التقرير من وكالة ناسا على الانشقاق؟


----------



## Coptic Man (1 سبتمبر 2006)

*


كاتيا قال:



			انتم تحبون التفنيد فقط ولاتريدون ان تسمعوا
تكلم الاخ شوقي عن مراحل خلق الجنين ودقة متناهية كما هي في القران
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


طيب جميل كلامه السليم الحلو الطعم 

ممكن ننقاشه بقي

 القران يقول ان العظام خلقت قبل اللحم فهل اذا طرح الجنين مبكر سيكون مجرد عظم؟؟

ثُمَّ خَلَقْنَا النُّطْفَةَ عَلَقَةً فَخَلَقْنَا الْعَلَقَةَ مُضْغَةً فَخَلَقْنَا الْمُضْغَةَ عِظَامًا فَكَسَوْنَا الْعِظَامَ لَحْمًا ثُمَّ أَنْشَأْنَاهُ خَلْقًا آخَرَ فَتَبَارَكَ اللَّهُ أَحْسَنُ الْخَالِقِينَ (المؤمنون 14).

وعجبي


مع الاسف العلم الحديث فضح القران بدل ما يثبت اقدامه كما تدعون 

فهناك الان التصوير المجهري الذي اثبن ان العظام تتكون في نفس وقت تكوين اللحم 
بل ان الطفل يستطيع ان يتحرك بعض الشئ بداخل بطن والدته 

مش الهيكل العظمي اللي هيتحرك 

وعلشان خاطر الموضوع ده اتفتح انا ها اسرد نقاطه كلها 

بس حبيت اوضح اول فضيحة 

والبقية تاتي :smil12: 

تابع معنا ومحدش ينسي الكولا والفشار *


----------



## Coptic Man (1 سبتمبر 2006)

*مراحل تطور الجنين 


كل هذه المواضيع التي نوردها الآن هي متعلقة بعضها ببعض لذلك سنكون مضطرين لإعادة سرد بعض الآيات والأحاديث من وقت لآخر . ومن ضمن هذه الآيات ماورد بسورة (المؤمنون) 12ـ14القائلة:" ولقد خلقنا الإنسان من سلالة من طين ، ثم جعلناه نطفة في قرار مكين ، ثم خلقنا النطفة علقة ، فخلقنا العلقة مضغة ، فخلقنا المضغة عظاما ، فكسونا العظام لحما ، ثم أنشأناه خلقا آخر ، فتبارك الله أحسن الخالقين" وعن الإعجاز الذي يعتقده جل المسلمين في هذه الآيات والذي ملأوا به الصحف والمجلات والأشرطة ، يلخصه لنا مرة أخرى الأستاذ عفيف طبارة قائلا :" إذا أمعنا النظر في هذه الآيات وجدنا أنها دلت بوضوح على مادل العلم عليه بعد ذلك من ان الإنسان خلق من طين ، فإن النطفة في كل من الذكر والأنثى التي يتكون منها الجنين هي وليدة عملية التغذية التي تيغذى بها الإنسان وأصل هذه التغذية ومنشؤها التراب.." ثم يضيف"..ثم يخبرنا تعالى بأنه يصير علقة ...على ان الجني يصير بعد ذلك مستديرا بغير انتظام ومكورا ويبقى كذلك بعد بضعة أسابيع وقد سماه الله (مضغة) لكثرة الشبه بينه وبين قطعة اللحم الممضوغة ، وهي في الإصطلاح الطبي عبارة عن نمو العلقة وتنوع خلاياها وتميز بعض أجزائها عن البعض الآخر ، وهنا يبدأ طور التكوين وتظهر آثار العظام في المضغة . وبعد أن تتكون العظام يبدأ اللحم في التكون بظهور العضلات وذلك بتنوع الخلايا التي تحيط بالعظام ، وبينما تظهر العظام والعضلات تتكون بقية أعضاء الجسم ، وفي قوله (ثم أنشأناه خلقا آخر ) معجزة دقيقة من معجزات القرآن ، فقد ثبت أن الجنين في بداية الشهر الثاني بعيد الشبه بالإنسان فهو أقرب في شكله إلى الضفدعة في دور التكوين ، وفي خلال الشهر الثاني تطرأ على الجنين تغيرات تشريحية تنقله من طبقة الحيوانات المائية إلى اتلصورة الإنسانية ، فهذا التحول هو إنشاؤه خلقا آخر . ومن هذا كله يتبين لنا بوضوح أن أطوار الجني المذكورة في القرآن هي نفس الحقائق التي نقب عنها العلم الحديث حتى اكتشفها ، أيكون ذلك في مقدور أمي في جزيرة العرب منذ أربعة عشر قرنا أن يأتي بها من عنده ؟ إلا أن تكون وحيا أوحاه الله إليه ." (1روح الدين الإسلامي ص61 )*


----------



## Coptic Man (1 سبتمبر 2006)

*يفسر ابن كثير الآيات المذكورة آنفا بما يلي :" (سلالة من طين ) وهو آدم خلقه الله من صلصال من حمإ مسنون ...(ثم جعلناه نطفة في قرار مكين ) يعني الرحم ( ثم خلقنا النطفة علقة ) أي ثم صيرنا النطفة وهي الماء الدافق الذي يخرج من صلب الرجل وهو ظهره وترائب المرأة وهي عظام صدرها مابين الترقوة إلى السرة فصارت علقة حمراء على شكل العلقة مستطيلة (فخلقنا العلقة مضغة ) وهي قطعة كالبضعة من اللحم لا شكل فيها ولا تخطيط (فخلقنا المضغة عظاما ) يعني شكلناها ذات رأس ويدين ورجلين بعظامها وعصبها وعروقها ، وقرأ آخرون (فخلقنا المضغة عظما ) قال ابن عباس وهو عظم الصلب (فكسونا العظام لحما ) أي جعلنا على ذلك ما يستره ويشده ويقويه (ثم أنشاناه خلقا آخر ) أي ثم نفخنا فيه الروح فتحرك وصار خلقا آخر ذا سمع وبصر وإدراك زحركة واضطراب " (ابن كثير في تفسيره لسورة المؤمنون )*


----------



## Coptic Man (1 سبتمبر 2006)

*عن علي ابن أبي طالب قال :" إذا أتت على النطفة أربعة أشهر بعث الله إليها ملكا فنفخ فيها الروح في ظلمات ثلاث فذلك قوله (ثم أنشأناه خلقا آخر) يعني نفخنا فيه الروح ، وروي عن أبي سعيد الخدري أنه نفخ الروح ، قال ابن عباس (ثم أنشاناه خلقا آخر ) يعني نفخنا فيه الروح ، وكذا قال مجاهد وعكرمة والشعبي والحسن وأبوالعالية والضحاك والربيع بن أنس والسدي ...وغيرهم " (1)

ـ وعن عبد الله قال :" مر يهودي برسول الله وهو يحدث أصحابه فقالت قريش يايهودي إن هذا يزهم أنه نبي ، فقال لأسألنه عن شيء لا يعلمه إلا نبي قال فجاءه حتى جلس فقال : يامحمد مم يُخلق الإنسان؟ فقال: يا يهودي من كل من نطفة الرجل ومن نطفة المرأة ، فأما نطفة الرجل فنطفة غليظة منها العظم والعصب ، وأما نطفة المرأة فنطفة رقيقة منها اللحم والدم ، فقال : هكذا كان يقول من قبلك " (2)

ـ عن عبد الله بن مسعود قال قال رسول الله " إن أحدكم ليجمع خلقه في بطن أمه أربعين يوما ثم يكون علقة مثل ذلك ثم يكون مضغة مثل ذلك ثم يرسل إليه الملك فينفخ فيه الروح ويؤمر بأربع كلمات رزقه وأجله وعمله وهل هو شقي أو سعيد " (3) 

ـ قال الرازي في تفسيره لقول الآية (ثم انشاناه خلقا آخر) :"أي جعلناه مخالفا للخلق الأول حيث صار إنسانا وكان جمادا وناطقا وكان أبكما ، وسميعا وكان أصما وبصيرا وكان أكمها وأودع كل عضو من أعضائه عجائب فطرة وغرائب حكمة لا يحيط بها وصف الواصفين"(4) 
==========================
1و2و3: تفسير ابن كثير لسورة المؤمنون

4: الفخر الرازي 23/85*


----------



## Coptic Man (1 سبتمبر 2006)

*لاحظي بقي

ـ المرحلة الأولى : (أصل الإنسان من طين ) : هذه الحقيقة معروفة عند الناس والعديد من العلماء وقد سبق الكتاب أن نبه إليها قبل محمد بمئات السنين (تكوين 7:2) وبالتالي كانت شائعة حتى في شبه الجزيرة العربية بتواجد أهل الكتاب الذين يعرفون ذلك من كتابهم حق المعرفة ، وبالتالي ذكر القرآن لهذه الحقيقة ليس إعجازا بل إعادة لما سبقت معرفته .

ـ المرحلة الثانية : (نطفة مني ) هذه الظاهرة معروفة ويمكن التوصل إليها بمجرد الملاحظة ، وذكر القرآن لها ليس بالغريب العجيب ولا بالشيء المعجزي ، وأكثر من ذلك نجد خطأ علميا ارتكبه الحديث حيث لا يحد هذه المرحلة حتى اليوم الأربعين في حين أن النطفة لا تمكث ـ حسب علم الأجنة ـ أكثر من أسبوع !! 

ـ المرحلة الثالثة : ( العلقة ) 
جاء بسورة القيامة (37ـ39) " أيحسب الإنسان أن يترك سدى ألم يكن نطفة من مني يمنى ثم كان علقة فخلق فسوى فجعل منه الزوجين الذكر والأنثى " وأيضا ورد بسورة العلق الآيات 1و2 " إقرأ باسم ربك الذي خلق خلق الإنسان من علق ".

وفي سورة المؤمنون 12ـ14 " ولقد خلقنا الإنسان من سلالة من طين ثم جعلناه نطفة في قرار مكين ثم خلقنا النطفة علقة ، فخلقنا العلقة مضغة ، فخلقنا المضغة عظاما فكسونا العظام لحما ، ثم أنشاناه خلقا آخر ، فتبارك الله أحسن الخالقين " ومثل ذلك ماجاء في سورة غافر 67 " هو الذي خلقكم من تراب ثم من نطفة ثم من علقة ثم يُخرجكم طفلا ثم لتبلغوا أشدكم ثم لتكونوا شيوخا "

وكذلك تقول سورة الحج الآية 5 " فإنا خلقناكم من تراب ثم من نطفة ثم من علقة ثم من مضغة مخلقة وغير مخلقة لنبين لكم " . 

فهذه الآيات كلها المذكورة على سبيل المثال لا الحصر ، تتطرق جميعها إلى مرحلة يكون فيها الجنين على شكل معين محدود أشارت إليه الآيات القرآنية بكلمة " العلقة " أو " العلق " وفي هذه الكلمة ما فيها من الإلتباس ، لكن العديد من علماء الإسلام يرن أن هذاه الكلمة إعجاز في حد ذاته ، ومما قالوه نذكر تصريحا لأحدهم حيث قال : " أثبت الطب أن مني الإنسان هو سائل يحوي حيوانات صغيرة لا ترى بالعين المجردة ، وترى بالمكروسكوب ، وكل حيوان منها له رأس ورقبة وذيل يشبه دودة العلق في شكلها ورسمها فيقول (خلق الإنسان من علق ) أي أنه خلقه من هذه الحيوانات التي تُشبه العلق شكلا وليقربها إلى عقول البشر بهذا التشبيه ، وهذه الآية معجزة بليغة من معجزات القرآن لم تظهر وقت نزولها ولا بعده بمئات السنين إلى أن اكتشف المكروسكوب وعرف كيف يتكون الإنسان من هذه الحيوانات " (روح الدين الإسلامي ص63 ) 

وفي موضع آخر يقول عن العلقة ( هي مجموعة الخلايا التي تنقسم إليها البويضة بعد تلقيحها وقد نتأت على سطحها نتوءات تصلها بحائط الرحم وقد سميت علقة لأنها تعلق بالرحم " (روح الدين الإسلامي ص 61 ).

ـ (بالرغم من تناقض أقواله عن العلقة وبالرغم من اختلاف المسلمين حول نوعية هذا الإعجاز إذ كل واحد يراه في صورة ما أراد ، لن نرد قبل أن نتفحص أقوال مفسري القرآن حتى نتعرف على المعنى الأدق لهذه الكلمة " علقة " وماذا قصد بها القرآن في الأصل) .

ـ يقول الأستاذ محمد علي الصابوني :" علق: جمع علقة وهي الدم الجامد ، سميت علقة لأنها تعلق بالرحم" (صفوة التفاسير في تفسيره لسورة العلق ) " علقة هي الدم الغليظ " (صفوة التفاسيرفي تفسيره لسورة المؤمنون) .

ـ قال القرطبي :" العلقة قطعة من دم رطب سميت بذلك لأنها تعلق لرطوبتها بما تمر عليه "
(القرطبي 19/119) 

ـ يقول ابن كثير " إذا استقرت النطفة في رحم المرأة مكثت أربعين يوما ، كذلك يضاف إليه ما يجتمع إليها ثم تنقلب علقة حمراء " (ابن كثير في تفسيره لسورة المؤمنون ) .

يقول الحديث :" إن خلق أحدكم يجمع في بطن أمه أربعين ليلة ثم يكون علقة مثل ذلك ثم يكون مضغة مثل ذلك ثم يبعث الله إليه الملك فيؤمر بأربع كلمات ، فيكتب رزقه وعمله وأجله وشقي أم سعيد ثم ينفخ فيه الروح " (ابن كثير في تفسيره للمؤمنون ) .*


----------



## Coptic Man (1 سبتمبر 2006)

*اذا :

1ـ ليس المقصود بالعلقة هو الحيوان المنوي لأن المفسرين قالوا بأنها قطعة دم حمراء ، بخلا ف الحيوانات المنوية ، إذ انها ليست دما متجمدا ولا بالحمراء ، ثانيا لأن الحديث وكذا الآيات صرحت بأن العلقة تكون في مرحلة ثانية بعد استقرار الحيوان المنوي في رحم المرأة ، وبالتالي نخلص إلى القول بأن العلقة يقصد بها القرآن شيئا آخر ، غير ما يذكره العلم ، وبالنتيجة يسقط الإعجاز الذي يتوهمه البعض (عن كون الحيوانات المنوية تشبه العلقة ) .

2ـ يقول أحد الأطباء الدكتور ويليام كامبال :" أي قارئ تأقلم مع الأسئلة المتعلقة بالتوالد الإنساني يعلم أنه لا توجد أي مرحلة يكون فيها الجنين عبارة عن علقة أثناء تطوره " (ابن كثير في تفسيره للمؤمنون) 

3ـ أما عن الحديث الذي أوردناه سابقا فإنه يتضمن أخطاء عديدة يحدثنا عنها الدكتور ويليام كامبال قائلا:" الحديث يقول بأن نقطة المني تبقى أربعين ليلة وفي نهايتها تصير علقة ثم تلبت أربعين يوما ، المجموع ثمانين يوما تكملها الأربعين يوما لمرحلة المضغة ، إذن مائة وعشرون يوما ! دراسات علم الأجنة العصرية أظهرت أن مدة حياة الحيوان المنوي في رحم المرأة لا تتجاوز أسبوعا ، وابتداء من اليوم السبعين يظهر اختلاف الأعضاء باستثناء الدماغ والعظام ، إذن تصريح الحديث الذي بحسبه لا يصير الجنين (مضغة) إلا بعد ثمانين يوما لا محالة خطأعلمي " (Le Coran et la Bible P203)

4ـ ليست العلقة هي مجموعة الخلايا التي تنقسم إليها البويضة بعد تلقيحها لأن البويضة تنقسم إلى خلايا بعد أسبوع أما العلقة فإنها لا تكون إلا بعد مضي أربعين يوما بحسب الحديث وأقوال المفسرين .

5ـ لم تُسم العلقة بالعلقة لأنها تعلق بالرحم (كما يقولون ) ، وذلك لأن الجنين يظل طيلة التسعة أشهر حتى الوضع ، معلقا بالرحم لكن العلقة لم يطلقها لا الحديث ولا القرآن على الجنين في جميع مراحله بل على المرحلة الثانية من تطوره .

6ـ ولتأييد أقوالنا بأن العلقة تعني الدم الجامد يلزم ان نبحث في النصوص العربية القديمة حتى نعرف معناها عند العرب آنذاك ، خصوصا في أيام محمد ، وأثناء البحث وجدت بعض الأبيات الشعرية التي تؤكد أقوالنا لحد بعيد ، ومما شجعني على الإستشهاد بهذه الأبيات الشعرية قول ابن عباس :" الشعر ديوان العرب فإذا خفي علينا الحرف من القرآن الذي أنزله الله بلغة العرب رجعنا إلى ديوانها فالتمسنا معرفة ذلك منه " (مفهوم النص (د حامد أبو زيد) ص141 ) .
وقال أيضا " إذا سألتموني عن غريب القرآن فالتمسوه في الشعر فإن الشعر ديوان العرب"
(Le Coran et la Bible P19 9 ) .
فإذن مانفعله هو عين العقل عندما نلتمس معنى الكلمة في الأشعار العربية القديمة ، وما وجدته كان كالتالي :

تابعوا معانا واتمني الفشار والكولا مش يكونوا خلصوا*


----------



## Coptic Man (1 سبتمبر 2006)

*ـ قال ضرار بن الخطاب الفهري في يوم معركة أحد :

أكرهت مُهْري حتى خاض غمرتهم وبله من نجيع عانك علق (1)

( العلق : اسم من أسماء الدم ، العانك : الأحمر ، نجيع : الدم )

ـ وقال قائل من هوازن في غزوة حنين :

وفاتنا عمر الفاروق إذ هُزموا بطعنة بل منها سرجه العلق (2) 

ـ وقال عبد الله بن وهب في شعره ليوم حنين ردا على أبي ثواب :

وكنا يا هوازن حين نلقى نبل الهام من علق عبيط (3)

( الهام : رؤوس ، العلق : الدم ، العبيط : الطري )

---------------------------------------

1: سيرة ابن هشام في حديثه عن معركة أحد

2: سيرة النبي لابن هشام في حديثه عن غزوة حنين 

3: نفس المصدر*


----------



## Coptic Man (1 سبتمبر 2006)

*إذن من سياق هذه الأشعار والتي كلها تتحدث عن الحرب التي لا بد من أن تتطاير أثناءها الدماء وكل هؤلاء الشعراء ذكروا العلق في سياق واضح يظهر منه أن معنى العلق بكل تأكيد هو الدم ! بل حتى تلك الشروحات التي اوردتها عن العلق هي موجودة في كتب السيرة . ويالها من فضيحة لأولئك الذين حرفوا معناها ، وادعوا ان العلقة أو العلق هو ذلك الحيوان المنوي الذي يشبه دودة العلق ! إن المعنى العربي الأصلي والذي عناه مصنف القرآن وفهمه السامعون العرب آنذاك هو ان العلقة تعني الدم .

وهنا يظهر عجز القرآن لا إعجازه ، لأن الطب يؤكد لنا أن الجنين لا يشبه قطعة الدم الجامد في أي مرحلة من مراحله . فهل فعلا خلق الله الإنسان من علق ؟ هل خلقت أنا وأنت من قطعة دم ؟؟ 

هل هذا هو القرآن الذي حوى كل العلوم ؟؟ ها هو يعلمنا أخطاء علمية فظيعة ، مفادها أن الإنسان خُلق من دم جامد ! هل ندرس هذه النظرية الجديدة لطلبتنا في كليات الطب ؟؟ إني أتعجب لأولئك الذين يُظهرون زلات القرآن في شكل آيات إعجازية يكاد أي كتاب لا يخلو من ذكرها والتباهي بها .

أخيرا نترك الحكم لأرباب اللغة العربية والذين أثبتوا لنا جميعا أن العلق معناه الدم ولو كره الكارهون !! 


اى أنه لا وجود لأي مرحلة يكون فيها الجنين عبارة عن قطعة دم متجمد ، وهذا خطأ علمي فادح ، فكيف يكون إعجازا ؟؟

وعجبي !!!!!!

تابعوا معايا *


----------



## Coptic Man (1 سبتمبر 2006)

*ـ المرحلة الرابعة : (المضغة) في هذه المرحلة هناك العديد من الصعوبات التي تواجهنا أثناء دراستها لذلك سنتتبعها بالترتيب لمزيد من الفهم :

أ ـ مرحلة المضغة يذكرنا الحديث بأنها تكون مابين اليوم الثمانين واليوم المائة والعشرين ، والنفاسير تذكر بأنه لا شكل فيها ولا تخطيط والآية تصرح بأن مرحلة المضغة لا تحوي عظاما ولا لحما لأن هذه المراحل تأتي في ما بعد المضغة وهذا كله مخالف للحقائق العلمية تماما ، إذ ان الأطباء أثبتوا أن الجنين في نهاية الأسبوع الثامن أي (بعد 56 يوما من تلقيح البويضة) يكون قد أصبح متوفرا على عضلات ، وتبدأ العظام في التكون ويكون الجنين في هذه المرحلة قد أصبح قادرا على القيام ببعض الحركات العضلية وهذه المرحلة التي يتكلم عنها الطب تبدأ ابتداء من اليوم السادس والخمسون وهي في نظر القرآن والحديث ليست سوى مرحلة العلقة ( الدم الجامد ) !! 

ب ـ المرحلة التي يحددها الحديث للمضغة هي مابين اليوم الثمانين واليوم المائة والعشرين وهي في الطب مرحلة تكون معظم الأعضاء قد ظهرت فيها وأصبحت متميزة ، وتكونت العديد من العظام أيضا ، في حين أن المضغة في نظر القرآن والمفسرين والحديث لا تحوي لا عظاما ولا عضلات ولا شيء من هذا القبيل إذ لا تخطيط ولا شكل فيها ( كما قالوا ) ، ومادامت هذه المرحلة تخالف الحقائق العلمية فسنتجاوزها هي الأخرى ونعتبرها من باب الهفوات والأخطاء التي وقع فيها " إعجاز القرآن" وبالتالي فإن هذه المرحلة بدورها تخلو من عنصر الإعجاز .

ـ المرحلة الخامسة : (مرحلة العظام ) (فخلقنا المضغة عظاما ) من هذه الآية والتفاسير نستنتج أن الهيكل العظمي يوجد أولا لوحده لا لحم له ولا أي شيء آخر يكسوه ، في حين نجد الطب قد أثبت أن ظهور العظام يكون مرفوقا بتكون العضلات في نفس الوقت ، بل قبل أن تتكون العظام يكون الجنين قادرا على القايم ببعض الحركات بفضل توفره على العضلات ، وبالتالي نثبت خطأ علميا آخر في التصوير القرآني لتطورات الجنين ، وبالنظر إلى الحديث نرى أن هذه المرحلة تقع مابين اليوم المائة والعشرين واليوم المائة والستين بينما في المعطيات الطبية نجد أن العظام تبدأ في التكون ابتداء من نهاية الأسبوع الثامن أي بعد 56 يوما من تلقيح البويضة (على الأكثر) وهذا خطأ آخر نضيفه إلى ما سبق إثباته من عجز الآية القرآنية والحديث .

ـ المرحلة السادسة : مرحلة تكون اللحم (فكسونا العظام لحما ) لقد أثبتنا أن اللحم وبالضبط العضلات تبدأ في الظهور مع ظهور العظام ، وفي نفس الوقت ، وبالتالي هناك خطأ كرونولوجي يرتكبه الحديث والآية ، حيث يقولان أن العظام تظهر أولا منفصلة ثم بعد ذلك يكسوها اللحم ، والخطأ الأعظم هو تصريح الحديث بأن هذه المرحلة توجد بين اليوم المائة والستين واليوم المائتين ، بعكس ماأثبت الطب تماما إذ من المسلم به طبيا أن اللحم والعضلات تظهر ابتداء من الأسبوع الثامن على الأكثر ، وهذا فرق زمني شاسع لا يمكننا تجاوزه على أساس الأخطاء البسيطة بل لا يمكننا اعتباره ضربا من الإعجاز.

ـ المرحلة السابعة والأخيرة : نفخ الروح (ثم أنشاناه خلقا آخر ) في تعليق الأستاذ عفيف طبارة على هذا الشطر من الآية يقول أن هذا يعني أن الجنين يتحول من صورة حيوان مائي (ضفدعة) إلى صورة إنسان لكننا نرفض استنتاجه لثلاث أسباب :

أ ـ لأنه ولا واحد من المفسرين يوافق هذا التفسير لأنه بإجماعهم ذكروا أن الآية تعني نفخ الروح ومن بينهم علي بن أبي طالب وعبد الله بن عباس حبر الأمة الأسلامية كما سماه محمد .

ب ـ لأن الحديث هو الآخر لا يوافق تفسير هذا الأستاذ لأنه يذكر نفخ الروح كآخر مرحلة وبالتالي فإنه يوافق الآية ويجعل مرحلة إنشاء الجنين خلقا آخر ، هي نفخ الروح ، والحديث أحق بالأسبقية من الإجتهاد كما علمتنا التشريعات الإسلامية .

ج ـ لأن المرحلة التي يتكلم عنها الأستاذ ع الفتاح طبارة تبدأ من بداية الشهر الثاني أي بعد 30 يوما أما ما ذكره القرآن والحديث فهو يبدأ من اليوم المائتين !!*


----------



## Coptic Man (1 سبتمبر 2006)

*ـ أما عن الأخطاء التي في هذه المرحلة فهي فظيعة جدا فهو يذكر نفخ الروح ( أي الحياة ) بعد جميع أطوار التكوين للجنين لكننا نعلم ان الجنين هو حي ابتداء من تلقيح البويضة بل إن حياته هي في الحيوان المنوي حتى قبل التلقيح . فهل كان الجنين ميتا طيلة أطوار تكونه ثم أصبح حيا بعد مضي مائتي يوم ؟؟ إني أكاد لا أعرف حتى أدنى سبب يجعلنا نخفي الحقائق ونظهرها في حلة الإعجاز !! فهل بعد كل هذه الأخطاء يمكن اعتبار ماذكره القرآن إعجازا ؟ إني أقول بعد هذه النظرة الملقاة على وصف القرآن لمراحل تطور الجنين ، أن القرآن لا يذكر إلا مجرد اعتقادات كانت سائدة في ذلك العصر عند العامة من الناس حول مراحل نمو الجنين وهي بعيدة كل البعد عن كونها حقائق علمية حديثة .

قد يتساءل أحد القراء عن الحديث المروي عن عبد الله وسبب تواجده في هذا الموضوع لكني هدفت بتواجده أن أظهر مدى بعد فكر محمد عن الإكتشافات العلمية المعاصرة ويكفيني عن التعليق أن أتساءل هل حقا إن مني الرجل غليظ تتكون منه العظام والأعصاب وبويضة المرأة رقيقة يتكون منها اللحم والدم ؟

هل أخطاء بمثل هذه الجسامة تصدر عن نبي من أنبياء الله ؟؟ هل الله لا يعلم مراحل نمو أحد خلقه حتى يُخطئ في وصفه ؟؟ إن هذه الأسئلة هي في حد ذاتها إجابة واضحة وجلية لمن أراد الحق وحكم بكل موضوعية بعيدا عن التعصب والتحيز .



ثم هل بمثل هذه الامور توثق ايمانك ... ؟ وتعبره اعجاز ينبغي النظر له بتمعن ؟

ماذا لو اكتشفت يوما ان هذا الكلام خاطىء من الناحية العلمية ... ؟

ما هو رد فعلك ... ؟*


----------



## Coptic Man (1 سبتمبر 2006)

*نسيت اضيف حاجة بسيطة خالص

أولا علم الأجنة هو علم قديم قدم البشرية وقد نبغ فيه الفراعنة واعتبروه من العلوم المقدسة التي تخص الكهنة فقط لأنهم يطلعون من خلاله على تكوين وبداية خلق الحياه
بل انهم تنبأوا بجنس الجنين منذ الشهر الخامس وكانت دراستهم لها غير دقيقة 100% ولكن كانوا قد خاضوا خطوات من البحث العلمي في هذا المجال خاصا وفي علم الأجنة عامة.
لقد كان الفراعنة مولعين بفنون التحنيط وعلومه، وكان من الطبيعي أن يطلعوا ويشرحوا الأمهات اللواتي توفين وهن في الشهور الأولى من الحمل، وإذا كان الجنين كبيرا إلى حد ما كانوا يحنطونه هو الأخر، وبالمتحف المصري مومياوات لأجنة لم تكتمل نموها
نشر أبيقور كتابان ، أحدهما بعنوان (طفل السبعة أشهر ) والآخر بعنوان ( طفل التسعة أشهر ) بل وأكثر من ذلك فإنه نشر دليلاً للجراحين عن ( تفكيك الجنين في الرحم ) وقد شاعت هذه الأعمال بين أطباء الشرق القديم 
وقد أخذ الأغريق تلك العلوم منذ تدهور الأسر الفرعونية وإضمحلالها وكانت مكتبة الإسكندرية تحوى العديد من الكتب والدراسات الطبية منها علوم الأجنة، بل أن مكتبة الإسكندرية كان ملحق بها فرع خاص بدراسة علوم الأجنة وامراض الحمل والولادة.
نقل هذا العلم ودرسه الإغريق وأختص بها أبقراط الملقب بأبو الطب وله كتب عديدة ومقالات منها كتاب الأجنة وهو ثلاث مقالات المقالة الأولى تتضمن القول في كون المني والمقالة الثانية تتضمن القول في تكون الجنين والمقالة الثالثة تتضمن القول في تكون الأعضاء‏. وشرح في تلك المقالات ما ينقض الخرافات القديمة الخاصة بتكوين الجنين. كما عرض في تلك المقالات مراحل تكون الجنين وتشكلة في الأسابيع المختلفة حتى الولادة.

مم سبق يتضح لنا أن أبقراط واضع أسس الطب الحديث ويعود له الفضل في قسم الأطباء اليوم هو أول من تكلم عن تكوين الجنين وذلك قبل العرب بمئات السنين

نقل العرب بعد ذلك كل التراث الأغريقي وترجموه وفي بعض الأحيان كانت لهم شروحات على تلك الكتب وعرفت بما يسمى بعلم الشروحات، أي نقل الكتب كما هي بإضافة تعليقاتهم في هوامش. وأكثر من فعل هذا هو ابن رشد الفليسوف العربي، ولكنه لم يكن له إلا بعض المقالات القليلة وأكتفى بنقل التراث الفلسفي للإغريق مع وضع بعض الشروحات.

أما القرآن وقد ذكر نطفة، علقة، ومضغة فإنها مصطلحات كانت معروفة من قبل الإسلام وكانت تستخدم في البيئة العربية للدلالة على حال الجنين تماما كما ذكر القرآن، كما أن القرآن يذكر في أولى أياته (خلق الإنسان من علق) أي خلق الإنسان من دودة العلق 
وعلى الرغم أن القرآن ذكر خلق الله ومنه الإنسان بالفهل كن، إلا إننا نرى الإنسان في القرآن خلق مرة من تراب ومرة من طين ومرة من صلصال ومرة من دودة العلق التي تعيش في المياه الطينية.
أما لفظ نطفة علقة مضغة هي تشبه تماما مقولة القرآن عن الماء (وجعلنا من الماء كل شيء حي) هذه الحقيقة التي يعيها العالم والجاهل ذكرها القرآن وقال أن ما من مخلوق يستغني عن الماء، فهل في هذه الآية أي إعجاز؟؟ وقد كان يدركها كل البشر، هل سألنا أنفسنا لماذا ذكرت هذه الأية وهي المعروفة لدى جميع الشعوب ومن كل أنحاء العالم بإختلاف معتقداتهم؟؟؟؟ 
وعلى الرغم من صحة هذه الأية إلا أنه وجد حيوان الجربوع وهو يشبه الفآر ويعيش بالصحراء وجد أنه لا يشرب الماء مطلقا حتى وإن توفر أمامه.

أن للقرآن أسلوب يستخدم فيه القائل حقائق معروفة مسبقا ليدعم موقفه أمام الناس
فإذا قلت أنا لقد ذهبت طيرا على سحابة وشاهد كذا وكذا وأن يكون كذا وكذا هذه حقائق يعلمها المستمع فيقول لي -- يمكن أن أكون على حق ففي روايتي جزء غيبي يمكن أن يكون خرافة وجزء حقيقي يعلمه الناس جميعا

وفي هذا الأسلوب يتم إستخدام الحقائق الثابتة في عقول الناس لتأليف خرافة كبيرة

فمثلا نقول يهيج البحر بسبب غضب الإله نبتون -- كان قديما يصدق الناس هذه المقولة لأن البحر فعلا يهيج ولكن لا أحد رأي الإله نبتون هذا، أنه أسطورة تراءى فقط لقلة من الناس قد يكذبون.

وهذا ما فعلة محمد تماما في حادثة الإسراء والمعراج، فقد كذب كذبة ولكن دعمها بشرحة لهيكل سليما أو ما يعرف أنه المسجد الأقصى، على أنهم أيضا لم يصدقوه فصدقه أبو بكر دون أن يرى المشجد الأقصى ولا حتى بطرفة عينه.

لم تكن البشرية قبل بداية الإسلام في ضلال وفي غياهب الجهل كما تتدعون وتروجون، بل جاء الإسلام (كدين) بخطوات رجعية للبشرية وعطل التفكير والبحث

إن كان أحد من المسلمين يرى إعجازا في النصوص وحجتهم انهم لم يتوفر للقدماء وسائل تكنولوجية، يكفي أن ينظر إلى حظارة المصريين القدماء والتي بقيت أكثر ما بقى الإسلام 7000 سنة لهم علوم موثقة ومنظرة ومشروحة بالورقة والقلم ولهم نظريات وإختراعات وإبتكارات حتى بعض الكتاب المعاصريين يرجعون تفوق الفراعنة في العلوم إلى قوى خارقة كانت تساندهم من كواكب أخرى.

أن الأفكار كانت تطير كطيران العصفور في الهواء فلا بأس بأن حوى القرآن بعضا من تلك الأفكار

وعجبي*


----------



## Coptic Man (1 سبتمبر 2006)

*وغير ذلك لقد تحدث الكتاب المقدس عن مراحل خلق الجنين باكثر من الف سنة السنين 

و هو ما ذكر فى سفر ايوب اصحاح 10 و الايات تقول:-

9- اذكر انك جبلتني كالطين افتعيدني الى التراب.
10- الم تصبني كاللبن و خثرتني (جعل السائل جامدا) كالجبن. 
11- كسوتني جلدا و لحما فنسجتني بعظام و عصب.

واظن الايات واضحة وضوح الشمس و كلمة خثرتنى كالجبن تشبيه دقيق لتجمد الجنين فى مراحله الاولى.

2)مراحل تكوين الجنين عرفها العلماء قبل ظهور الاسلام بمئات السنين!!!

و هو ما ذكره الطبيب و الفليسوف اليونانى الشهير جالن 150Galen بعد الميلاد!! و مذكور وصفه لمراحل الجنين هنا 


"But let us take the account back again to the first conformation of the animal, and in order to make our account orderly and clear, let us divide the creation of the foetus overall into four periods of time. The first is that in which, as is seen both in abortions and in dissection, the form of the semen prevails (Arabic nutfah). At this time, Hippocrates too, the all-marvelous, does not yet call the conformation of the animal a foetus; as we heard just now in the case of semen voided in the sixth day, he still calls it semen. But when it has been filled with blood (Arabic alaqa), and , brain and liver are still unarticulated and unshaped yet have by now a certain solidarity and considerable size, this is the second period; the substance of the foetus has the form of flesh and no longer the form of semen. Accordingly you would find that Hippocrates too no longer calls such a form semen but, as was said, foetus. The third period follows on this, when, as was said, it is possible to see the three ruling parts clearly and a kind of outline, a silhouette, as it were, of all the other parts (Arabic mudghah). You will see the conformation of the three ruling parts more clearly, that of the parts of the stomach more dimly, and much more still, that of the limbs. Later on they form "twigs", as Hippocrates expressed it, indicating by the term their similarity to branches. 
The fourth and final period is at the stage when all the parts in the limbs have been differentiated; and at this part Hippocrates the marvelous no longer calls the foetus an embryo only, but already a child, too when he says that it jerks and moves as an animal now fully formed (Arabic `a new creation')."[



وقارن بينها و بين الترجمة الانجليزية للأيات القرأنية هنا


http://quran.al-islam.com/Targama/di...a=23&nAya=1 3 

[13] Then We placed him as (a drop of) sperm in a place of rest, firmly fixed; 
[14] Then We made the sperm into a clot of congealed blood; then of that clot We made a (foetus) lump; then We made out of that lump bones and clothed the bones with flesh; then We developed out of it another creature. So blessed be Allah, the Best to create! 
[15] After that, at length ye will die. 
[16] Again, on the Day of Judgment, will ye be raised up. 
[17] And We have made, above you, seven tracts; and We are never unmindful of (Our) Creation.



وهذا التطابق اكده الكتور باسم مسلم مدير مركز الدراسات الشرق الاوسطية بجامعة كمبردج عام 1983 التى قال فيها:

"The stages of development which the Qur'an and Hadith established for believers agreed perfectly with Galen's scientific account....There is no doubt that medieval thought appreciated this agreement between the Qur'an and Galen, for Arabic science employed the same Qur'anic terms to describe the Galenic stages"
(B. Musallam (Cambridge, 1983) Sex and Society in Islam. p. 54)

اذن موضوع مراحل نمو الجنين ليست شيئا جديدا على الاطلاق قبل الاسلام و إلا لكنا نقول الان اننا نؤمن بجالن كرسول من عند الله لأنه عرف مراحل تطور الجنين!!!! و السؤال الذى يطرح نفسه كيف عرف رسول الاسلام هذا الكلام ؟؟؟؟

هل سمعت عن الطبيب المسلم الحارث بن كلدة؟؟؟

دعنا نقرأ نبذة عنه فى موقع من مواقعكم الاسلامية بالنص هنا http://www.islamset.com/arabic/aisla...hrih/hnre.html 

"وفي الجاهلية وصدر الإسلام برع كثير من الأطباء مثل (الحارث بن كلدة) الذي كان مشهورا حتى سمي طبيب العرب وأصله من تثقيف ونشأ في الطائف وكان معاصرا للنعمان بن المنذر وامتد به العمر حتى مات في خلافة معاوية وأسلم ولكن لم يحسن إسلامه ورغم ذلك كان الرسول r يشير إلى صحابته إذا اشتد بهم المرض أن يعرضوا أنفسهم عليه و(النضر بن الحارث بن كلدة) أخذ الطب والجراحة عن أبيه وسار إلى فارس وانضم أول ظهور الإسلام إلى سفيان ابن حرب وكان من أشد الناس حسدا للنبي مع أنه ابن خالته (وابن رمثة التميمي) وكان طبيبا في عهد الرسول الكريم متخصصا في الجراحة بارع فيها."!!!!

وهنا ايضا
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/hmd/arabic/bioH.html 


Harith ibn Kaladah al-Thaqafi (6th-7th cent. A.D.) 
An Arab named al-Harith ibn Kaladah is said to have studied medicine at Gondeshapur in Persia, and to have held learned discussions with the Persian ruler Khusraw Anushirwan (who died in AD 579). He is also said to have been sufficiently known for his care that the Prophet Muhammad referred sick people to him, and (according to some accounts) to have been consulted during the final illnesses of the last two of the Orthodox caliphs. The therapy that he apparently advocated reflects traditional practices of using locally available plants. The accounts of al-Harith ibn Kaladah were elaborated over time to the extent that they now include conflicting elements making it difficult to assess the historical figure. !!!

وعلامات التعجب من عندى انا. اذن طبيب الرسول كان مثقفا و نابغة و درس ببلاد فارس بالتالى كان يعرف ما كتبه جالن.
لأن جالن كان سابقا له بمئات السنين و ثانيا جالن كان مشهورا جدا و بالتالى كانت هناك فترة كافية لأنتشار كتاباته المترجمة فى ارجاء العالم القديم. لهذا استخدم القران بناء على هذه المعلومات الالفاظ التى تقول عنها انها اعجازية للدلالة على مراحل نمو الجنين!!!! *


----------



## Coptic Man (1 سبتمبر 2006)

*اما الطرائف اللي لقيتها في خلال بحثي في الموضوع 

فا انا قولت اسيبها للاخر علشان تحلو بيها ههههههه

خد عندك

من الأرض: 
سورة هود، آية 61: وَإِلَى ثَمُودَ أَخَاهُمْ صَالِحًا قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ اعْبُدُواْ اللّهَ مَا لَكُم مِّنْ إِلَـهٍ غَيْرُهُ هُوَ أَنشَأَكُم مِّنَ الأَرْضِ وَاسْتَعْمَرَكُمْ فِيهَا فَاسْتَغْفِرُوهُ ثُمَّ تُوبُواْ إِلَيْهِ إِنَّ رَبِّي قَرِيبٌ مُّجِيبٌ 

من الصلصال: 
سورة الحجر، آية 26: وَلَقَدْ خَلَقْنَا الإِنسَانَ مِن صَلْصَالٍ مِّنْ حَمَإٍ مَّسْنُونٍ 

من الطين: 
سورة الإسراء، آية 61: وَإِذْ قُلْنَا لِلْمَلآئِكَةِ اسْجُدُواْ لآدَمَ فَسَجَدُواْ إَلاَّ إِبْلِيسَ قَالَ أَأَسْجُدُ لِمَنْ خَلَقْتَ طِينًا 

من العدم: 
سورة مريم، آية 67: أَوَلَا يَذْكُرُ الْإِنسَانُ أَنَّا خَلَقْنَاهُ مِن قَبْلُ وَلَمْ يَكُن شَيْئًا 

من الماء:
سورة الفرقان، 54: وَهُوَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ مِنَ الْمَاء بَشَرًا فَجَعَلَهُ نَسَبًا وَصِهْرًا وَكَانَ رَبُّكَ قَدِيرًا 

من الأموات: 
سورة الروم، آية 19: يُخْرِجُ الْحَيَّ مِنَ الْمَيِّتِ وَيُخْرِجُ الْمَيِّتَ مِنَ الْحَيِّ وَيُحْيِي الْأَرْضَ بَعْدَ مَوْتِهَا وَكَذَلِكَ تُخْرَجُونَ 

اذا خلق الانسان من اكثر من شىء وليس من الطين فقط ، ولا أدري هل نسي الله (سبحانه وتعالى وحاشا وكلا ) مم صنع الإنسان أم أن بعضهم يدعي ما لا علم له به؟؟؟ ... حاشا لله .. عجبا من الاشياء العديدة التى يرجع القران خلقة الانسان منها !!!

وعجبي !!!!!!*


----------



## Coptic Man (2 سبتمبر 2006)

*شوفوا بقي بيترجموا القران ازاي

:yahoo: :yahoo: 





الترجمة الانجليزية

sperm in a place of rest, firmly fixed; 

[14] Then We made the sperm into a clot of congealed blood; then of that clot We made a (foetus) lump; then We made out of that lump bones and clothed the bones with flesh; then We developed out of it another creature. So blessed be Allah, the Best to create! 

[15] After that, at length ye will die. 

[16] Again, on the Day of Judgment, will ye be raised up. 

[17] And We have made, above you, seven tracts; and We are never unmindful of (Our) Creation. 

هنا خطأ علمى فاضح !!!!!!!

كيف يقول مترجم القران ان السبيرم ( sperm ) وحدة بدون البويضة 
( ova ) يتحول الى مضغة ..الخ

مع العلم ان اتحاد السبيرم و الاوفا يكونان ما يعرف بالزيجوت

zygot

والزيجوت هو الذى يتحول الى مراحل الجنين المختلفة

مش ال (سبيرم ) كما يقول خطأ مترجم القران

الرابط

http://quran.al-islam.com/Targama/Di...Aya= 13&t=eng


هذا بالاضافة الى عدد من الاخطاء العلمية

Then We made the sperm into a clot of congealed blood; then of that clot We made a (foetus) lump; then We made out of that lump bones and clothed the bones with flesh; then We developed out of it another creature. So blessed be Allah, the Best to create
جَعلنَا الحيمنَ إلى جلطة الدمِّ ؛ ثمّ تلك الجلطةِ جَعلنَا ها (جنين) ؛ ثمّ نحن مصنوع مِنْ تلك الكتلةِ تُزيلُ عظم وكَستْ العظامَ باللحمِ؛ ثمّ طوّرنَا منه مخلوق آخر. الموهوب جداً يَكُونُ اللهَ، أفضل للخَلْق

السؤال هو من اين اتى بكلمة جنين

المترجمة 

foetus

ماذا نقول علي ترجمة القران بهذه الصيغة؟؟

هل هي تحريف والعياز بالات :smil12: 

اما ان الله يخلق من المضغة عظام ثم يكسى هذا الهيكل العظمى لحم فهى نكتة طبية وتهريج لا يصدقة الا السذج ويرفضة العلماء :a82: 


هنا خطأ علمى فاضح ايضا 

كيف يقول مترجم القران ان السبيرم 

sperm 

وحدة بدون البويضة 

ova 

يتحول الى مضغة ..الخ

مع العلم ان اتحاد ( السبيرم و الاوفا ) يكونان ما يعرف بالزيجوت

zygot

والزيجوت هو الذى يتحول الى مراحل الجنين المختلفة

مش ال (سبيرم ) كما يقول خطأ مترجم القران

طبعا انا اسف اني المشاركة طولت اوي

بس كان لازم اشرح كل جزئية 

وفي انتظار تعليق الاخوة المسلمين

ولا كدا الاشاعة دي اتدمرت اوبسسسسسس قصدي الاعجاز القرائني :smil12: *


----------



## كاتيا (2 سبتمبر 2006)

*اذكر انك جبلتني كالطين افتعيدني الى التراب.*
*10- الم تصبني كاللبن و خثرتني (جعل السائل جامدا) كالجبن. *
*11- كسوتني جلدا و لحما فنسجتني بعظام و عصب**.*


عجبي منك يااخي تكذب كل العلم الحديث وتفنده وتاتينا بالدليل القاطع من نسج افكارك
قخلق الانسان يشبه صنع اللبن ومن ثم تحويله الى الجبن ..........؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
والاغرب من ذلك انت ذكرت قبل قليل ان العظاع تكون مع تكوين اللحم
ولكن الان تاتي لتذكر في الكتاب المقدس ان الجلد اللحم اولا وبعده ينسج بعظام وعصب 
كلام لايقبله عقل ولا يستوعبه احد
على كل حال
لم ارد ابدا ان اتكلم عن كتابكم ليس هذا هدفي لاني لو خضت باخطائه فلن انتهي لانا كمسلمين نعرف انه محرف "فويل للذين يكتبون الكتاب بايديهم ثم يقولون هذا من عند الله ليشتروا به ثمنا قليلا فويل لهم مما كتبت ايديهم وويل لهم مما يكسبون"

اما الصورة التي قيل انها انشقاق السماء فانا انكرت ذلك لان انشقاق السماء يكون يوم القيامة وليس الان , واظنها صورة لانفجار احد النجوم وانكر على المصدر الذي نسبها خطأ بانها انشقاق السماء:yaka: 

اما مراحل تكون الجنين فقد راجعت مصادر كثيرة وهي واضحة وارجوكم لاتفكروا كيف تفندوا ولكن افتحوا عيونكم جيدا لتعرفوا الحقيقة انتم تهاجمون الاسلام لكن الاسلام يشترط علينا ان ان نؤمن بجميع الرسل عليهم السلام ومنهم عيسى وادعوكم بصدق من اخت لم ارد الا سعادتكم ان تستمعوا لسورة ال عمران كاملة لتعرفوا منها قضايا كثيرة تخصكم انتم باذات:yaka:


----------



## Coptic Man (3 سبتمبر 2006)

*شكرا لدعوتك الكريمة 

ولكني اعتزر هنا ليس مجال لكوبي وباست 

من فضلك اكتبي الحقائق بقلمك وصياغتك وردي علي كلامي نقطة نقطة كي يمكننا المناقشة السليمة وليس بنقل كلام اخرين 

انا مش هاا رد غير علي اللي تكتبيه بقلملك او يكون به فكرة ما تستحق الرد 

وسا ابدا ..




			عجبي منك يااخي تكذب كل العلم الحديث وتفنده وتاتينا بالدليل القاطع من نسج افكارك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هذا الكلام الذي هو من نسج خيالي تؤكده النظريات العلمية السليمة والتاريخ 

وليس مجرد نسج خيال 




			قخلق الانسان يشبه صنع اللبن ومن ثم تحويله الى الجبن ..........؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هل رائيتي بام عينكي كيفية عمل اللبن وتحويله لجبن ؟




			والاغرب من ذلك انت ذكرت قبل قليل ان العظاع تكون مع تكوين اللحم
ولكن الان تاتي لتذكر في الكتاب المقدس ان الجلد اللحم اولا وبعده ينسج بعظام وعصب
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الكلام واضح ولاتفسري علي راحتك الشخصية 

النسيج هو الكيان الذي يبني وهو كامل متكامل وليس كل شئ علي حدا 

فالانسان يتكون كله معا وليس هيكل عظمي الاول وبعدين يتكسي لحم كما تكرم القران وذكر




			كلام لايقبله عقل ولا يستوعبه احد
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هذا شأنك وحدك 




			على كل حال
لم ارد ابدا ان اتكلم عن كتابكم ليس هذا هدفي لاني لو خضت باخطائه فلن انتهي لانا كمسلمين نعرف انه محرف "فويل للذين يكتبون الكتاب بايديهم ثم يقولون هذا من عند الله ليشتروا به ثمنا قليلا فويل لهم مما كتبت ايديهم وويل لهم مما يكسبون"
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


في انتظار ان نتكلم في مداخله اخري عن تحريف الكتاب المقدس واحدة واحدة 

ولنر من علي حق




			اما الصورة التي قيل انها انشقاق السماء فانا انكرت ذلك لان انشقاق السماء يكون يوم القيامة وليس الان , واظنها صورة لانفجار احد النجوم وانكر على المصدر الذي نسبها خطأ بانها انشقاق السماء
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


شكرا لاعترافك بذلك




			اما مراحل تكون الجنين فقد راجعت مصادر كثيرة وهي واضحة وارجوكم لاتفكروا كيف تفندوا ولكن افتحوا عيونكم جيدا لتعرفوا الحقيقة انتم تهاجمون الاسلام لكن الاسلام يشترط علينا ان ان نؤمن بجميع الرسل عليهم السلام ومنهم عيسى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


واضحة جداا ولكن من فضلك اقرئ باللغة الانجليزية المصادر المحايدة بدل من الخوض في المتاهات العربية المتخلفة التي تمجد القران علي حساب العلم الحديث

انه دين عظيم يقول اننا نؤمن بجميع الانبياء بس الانبياء اللي علي مزاجنا اللي في قرانا اما باقي الاديان فا كلها محرفة

انجيل لالالا انجيل ايه ده محرف 

توراة لا لا لا يع اليهود حرفوها 

وعجبي ,,




			وادعوكم بصدق من اخت لم ارد الا سعادتكم ان تستمعوا لسورة ال عمران كاملة لتعرفوا منها قضايا كثيرة تخصكم انتم باذات
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


شكرا لدعوتك الكريمة*


----------



## كاتيا (3 سبتمبر 2006)

اخي لعزيز انا لست عالمة لاتكلم من تلقاء نفسي 
ولكني اهتم بكل العلوم واتابع اغلب البرامج العلمية والتي اغلبها مترجمة ولم ارى يوما تناقضا بين العلم والاسلام بل كل البحوث وليست العلمية فقط تؤكد لي صدق السلام
انا صحيح اني ولدت مسلمة , ولكن ذلك لم يمنعني ان ابحث وافكر واتفكر ولم اجد في الاسلام الا منظومة متزنة ورائعة تجمع بين العقل والجسم والروح 
ويحزنني ماال اليه المسلمين من تضييع لدينهم فالكثيير منهم لايحمل من الاسلام الا الاسم
ولعلمك ان بلدان اسلمت فقط من اخلاق المسلمين التجار وغيرهم-بعكس ماهو الان _
المهم فان اغلب مااستند عليه من ابحاث هي غربيه وبشهادات علماء غربيون ومنهم من اسلم تبعا لذلك
انا لست منحازة للاسلام والكذب اعاقب عليه ,انا انقل مااعرفه واقرؤه من مصادره
"ولايجرمنكم شنئان قوم على ان لاتعدلوا . اعدلوا هو اقرب للتقوى "


----------



## Coptic Man (3 سبتمبر 2006)

*كلامك علي عيني وراسي

بس مشاركاتك اللي جايبها كوبي وباست مش ليها لازمة اطلاقاا

دي مجرد لخبطة وتشتيت للموضوع 

المناقشة السليمة 

انك تمسكي كل نقطة من النقط اللي تكلمي عليها وتفنديها باسلوبك وبعدين تحطي المصدر العلمي اللي انتي عاوزاه علشان تاكدي كلامك من مصادر موثوق فيها والافضل باللغة الانجليزية 

غير كده كلامك ليس له اي مصداقية 

فل المناقشة ليست ليست بالنية السليمة وادعاء الخوف من الله وعدم الكذب الي اخره 

المناقشة بالمعلومات والادلة العلمية 

في انتظار تحليلك للنقاط التي طرحتها 

او انسحابك ولو اتحط كوبي وباست تاني انا ها اقوم بحذفه بدون تنبيه 

وبالمناسبة سؤال كدا علي الماشي 

ايه الحاجة الجديدة اللي جه بيها الاسلام  للعالم ؟؟

ومش عاوز تنسخيلي عشر صفحات 

انا عاوز تكتبي بنفسك 1 كذا 2 كذا .. الخ

سلام *


----------



## My Rock (3 سبتمبر 2006)

*لساتني مستني تقرير وكالة ناسة لشق السماء...*

*مش معقول ليكم سنين و مش ملقين الدليل على كلامك هذا؟*


----------



## كاتيا (4 سبتمبر 2006)

انا حكيت لكم انه انشقاق السماء يكون يوم القيامة وليس الان والصورة مصدرها على ماذكر 
بانها لانفجار احد النجوم
وهذه المرة الثالثة التي اكتب ذلك؟؟؟؟؟
اما من نسبها لانشقاق لسماء الله اعلم ولااعرف اي مصدر بذلك وما الهدف -الله اعلم- لكي تتناقل بهذا المسمى ولااريد ان اسيء الظن باحد 
ولكنكم تتعبون انفسكم لاتظنوا بان الاسلام بحاجة لاحد مثلي ليدافع عنه فهو دين عظيم ظاهر لامحالة ولاتظنوا ان مهاجمتكم له سيحط من قدره فهو دين الله الباقي الى يوم القيامة
ارجو ان يستفيد من له السمع والبصر
اما من لايملك الا المجادلة بالباطل فهو اختار لنفسه هذا الطريق هداه الله

اخي لااعتقد انه من العدل حذف مواضيعي وهي موثقة علميا وهذه المواضيع ليست الوحيدة التي حذفت
فغيرها كثير ؟؟؟:ranting: :ranting: 
اما ان تتركوا مايحلو لكم وتشطبوا مالايحلو لكم فهذا بحد ذاته هزيمة لكم على الاقل امام انفسكم:smil13: :smil13: 
ونظرا لعدم الديمقراطية والمساواة ساضطر لان انسحب 
اسال الله ان يهديكم:dntknw: :dntknw: 
ونصيحة اخيرة لمن اران النور الحقيقي
ان يرفع يديه الى السماء وينادي بصدق "ياالله اسالك وانت الحي القيوم لااله الاانت الواحد الاحد الصمد ان تهدي قلبي "
وهذه الدعاء لاي ضائقة تمر بها المهم ان تصدر من قلب صادق مضطر


----------



## Coptic Man (4 سبتمبر 2006)

*علي فكرة كل اللي بيتحذف بيبقي ظاهر لينا كمشرفين

فا قولي ايه اللي انحذف واحنا نقولك السبب

احنا مش بنحذف عمال علي بطال 

اما هروبك الواضح وعدم قدرتك علي الرد 

ده اكبر دليل لينا

من بعد ردك القوي عليا في موضوع جثة الفرعون الذي تكرمتي بنفسك بطرحه 

وعجبي ,,*


----------



## باسم (4 سبتمبر 2006)

ناسا لن تنشر هكذا صور بعد ان نشروا صورة لانشقاق القمر واثبتنا ذلك بالقران الكريم 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اقتربت الساعة وانشق القمر
صدق الله العظيم
فلا تسأل عن رابط لان ناسا لا توفره الان والصورة قديمة فلا تعتبر هذا دليل على اننا نفتري


----------



## Coptic Man (4 سبتمبر 2006)

باسم قال:


> ناسا لن تنشر هكذا صور بعد ان نشروا صورة لانشقاق القمر واثبتنا ذلك بالقران الكريم
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> اقتربت الساعة وانشق القمر
> صدق الله العظيم
> فلا تسأل عن رابط لان ناسا لا توفره الان والصورة قديمة فلا تعتبر هذا دليل على اننا نفتري



*الحقيقة ردودك جبااااااااارة

نفسي في مرة تدونا عقاد نافع او رد مقنع

مرة سخيف مرة لاء اصلي الصور قديمة وناسا مش موفرها 

لما حاجة تشل الحقيقة 

مصدقيتك الوحيدة القران وهو لوحده مش ليه مصداقية 

يبقي كلامك مش ليه اي معني *


----------



## باسم (4 سبتمبر 2006)

القران لا مصداقية له واين الدليل انا قلت ان الصورة قديمة رايتها اول مرة من ست سنوات وناسا بعد صورة انشقاق القمر وانعقاد المؤتمر الاسلامي الذي اسلم فيه عالم فلك بريطاني بسبب تلك الصورة بعد ان قرأ في القران عن انشقاق القمر فهل ترى وامريكا اكثر الدول بعد اليهود محاربة للاسلام ستترك مجال للاسلام ان يأخذ سيطأ اكثر من سيطه 

على كل حال الاسلام اكثر الاديان نمواً ولسنا بحاجة الى عمل دعايات واكاذيب لجذب الناس فالناس تقرأ وتقتنع ولكن العتره على الضعيف والذي لا يستطيع حتى اثبات لنفسه ان الاسلام دين باطل


----------



## Coptic Man (4 سبتمبر 2006)

*اذا كان المسلمين المثقف منهم غير مقتنع بالاسلام 

ولا بالقران الا قولي والنبي هو النسخة اللي معاك بتاعت القران اني نسخة بالضبط

والرسول صلعم شافها ؟ او اكدلكم اني ده الوحي

ولا الوحي نزل علي عمر ابن الخطاب 

اللي بتقول اني الناس بتسمع وتقتنع ناس ايه وتقتنع با ايه 

انا لو حضرتك اسئلة عن القرائن والاحاديث كلها هتاخد سنين ومش هتعرف اجابة 

الا تاليف لايفيد ولا يسمن زي ما بيقولوا

وبعدين معلومة في ودنك كدا صغير الشعوب الغربية اخر ناس تبص علي الدين

يعني لا بتحارب الاسلام ولا بتحارب حاجة 

اهم حاجة عندها اقتصادها ورفاهية شعوبها

يعني لو نص الاميركان او الاوربيين بقوا مسلمين مش هتفرق

ومش هيخبوا حاجة

اما اني الاسلام اكتر الاديان نموا 

فاياسيدي ربنا يزيد ويبارك ويكتر كمان وكمان

اما نحن فالكتاب المقدس يقول لنا

" في العالم سيكون لكم ضيق ولكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم "

" تكونون مبغضون من جميع الامم لاجل اسمي "

لم يقول لنا الكتاب اني المسيحية سوف تكون اكثر الديانات انتشارا

ولايحتاج الي ذلك وانما قال سوف يبشر بالكتاب المقدس في كل العالم 

وبالفعل الكتاب المقدس ينتشر في كل العالم حتي في المملكة السعودية *


----------



## باسم (4 سبتمبر 2006)

هههههههههههههههه
من لا يقعتن بالاسلام فهو غير مسلم كذلك من لا يقتنع بالمسيحية فهو غير مسيحي
اما اسئلتك اتحداااااااااااااااااااااااااااك انت تقول احتاج الى سنين لاحضر لك الاجابات ولكن فم تجرب بعد فلنبدء وانا جاهز وان تأخرت فهذا لا يعني الاستسلام فاليوم عطلة وانا في دولة غربية وهو عيد العمال وغدأ سأعود الى عملي لكن ورب العزة لن اترككم قبل أن اثبت لكم ان الاسلام دين حق والله الموفق

واما ان المسيحية ستكون اكثر الاديان انتشاراً فهذه قناعتكم انتم وكلن منا له قناعة ولكن سنرى في النهاية من قناعته الصحيحة والاقوى

لا احد يكره المسيحين في العالم ولكن كل الامم تقريباً تتكالب علينا واولهم اليهود والنصارى ولاحظ ان في حرب لبنان الاخيرة لم تضرب الا المناطق السنية والشيعية يعني الاسلامية بشكل عام اما المناطق المسيحية لم يصبها اذى وهذا يعني الكثير

على كل حال أتحدااااااااااااااااااااااااااك امام الاعضاء في هذا المنتدى ولنرى اسئتلك ولكن نصيحة ان تحضر نفسك لاسئلتي التي لن تجد لها جواباً 

بانتظار الاسئلة


----------



## Coptic Man (4 سبتمبر 2006)

*ههههههههههههههه

الجواب باين من عنوانه 

طيب رد في الموضوع اللي انتا فيه الاول والثاني

وخلصهم وشوف هاتسد في الاسئلة الجاية ولا لاء

بدل ما انتا فاتح صدرك

ومش عارف ترد هناا

ياعم رووح *


----------



## باسم (4 سبتمبر 2006)

طيب اطرح علي السؤال مرة ثانية لاني ما رح ارجع لاقرأ المشاركة من جديد لاجد السؤال 

شيء مضحك دعني اضحك معاك


----------



## عضوة جديدة (6 سبتمبر 2006)

انا اضع لهم يااخت كاتيا اللينك بتاع القرأن الكريم بصوت احمد بن علي العجمي 
ومشاري بن راشد العفاسي الحق نزل قبل مايتحذف
ارجو عدم الحذف لو اتحذفم دليل علي ضعفكم

****************

تم الحذف

ضعف ايه وكلام فاضي ايه ؟

انتي بتستهبلي !!

نعمله ايه القران ماهو المواقع مليانه بيه ويكفي الواحد يكتب اسمه في محرك البحث

كما انه ممنوع نشر لينكات لمواقع اخري كما وقعتي في تسجيل اشتراكك ام لاء تجيدين القراءة

لاحظي اننا رغم تجاوزات الكثيرة لم نقوم بطردك كما يفعل اي منتدي اسلامي 

coptic man*


----------



## نور الهدى (6 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

لا بجد ما شاء الله عليك حافظ المقرر كويس وعارف التعليمات واللوايح كويس( بتفهم يعني مش زيها ما بتفهمش )
مع ان انت اول واحد بيحط لينكات لمواقع تانيه في ردودك (!!!!!!!!!!............. أكمل النقط بنفسك )
بردو هنقول مش غريبه عليكم  معلش نلتزم احنا باللوايح .... 

إذا كان رب البيت بالدف ضارب ....فما شيمه اهل البيت الا الرقص 


سبحان ربك رب العزه عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## نور الهدى (6 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

انا طبعا بتأسف لأختي على كلمه ( مش زيها ما بتفهمش ) ويا ريت تسامحيني عليها 
 أنا ما اقصدش بيها أي اهانه
 سبحان ربك رب العزه عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## Coptic Man (6 سبتمبر 2006)

نور الهدى قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> لا بجد ما شاء الله عليك حافظ المقرر كويس وعارف التعليمات واللوايح كويس( بتفهم يعني مش زيها ما بتفهمش )
> مع ان انت اول واحد بيحط لينكات لمواقع تانيه في ردودك (!!!!!!!!!!............. أكمل النقط بنفسك )
> ...



*انا  اضع روابط من القران لتاكيد كلامي

وليس للدعاية كما تفعل هي 

وبعدين ممنوع وضع الروابط اللي عن طريقها بيتم الدعاية لمنتدايات اخري

او بيبقي فيها فيروسات 

مش لتاكيد كلام وتوثيقه

وقبل ما تردي ابقي فكري كويس

او شغلي اللي بيطلق عليه اسم مخ

وتتكلمي باحترام علشان تلاقي المثل*


----------



## باسم (6 سبتمبر 2006)

حجة ليس الا يا Coptic Man
حتى نصل الى الحقيقة ونكمل الحوار لابد من استخدام لينكات من مواقع ومنتديات اخرى ولكن يبدو ان الروابط التي تصب في مصلحتكم هي فقط المسموحة اما ما يصب في مصلحة الاسلام فهو ممنوع حرية رأي رائعة ما شاء الله


----------



## My Rock (6 سبتمبر 2006)

باسم قال:


> حجة ليس الا يا Coptic Man
> حتى نصل الى الحقيقة ونكمل الحوار لابد من استخدام لينكات من مواقع ومنتديات اخرى ولكن يبدو ان الروابط التي تصب في مصلحتكم هي فقط المسموحة اما ما يصب في مصلحة الاسلام فهو ممنوع حرية رأي رائعة ما شاء الله


 
وصلات تنفعنا ايه؟ الاخ كوبتك وضع وصلات اسلامية تحتوي على الحديث لا لمنتدى اخر ولا بطيخة قرعة...


----------



## نور الهدى (6 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اولا أنا ولد مش بنت
واعتقد ان كلمه نور باللغه العربيه مذكره 
ثانيا أعتقد ان من شروط الكتابه هو عدم وضع وصلات بالمره ولم تحدد الشروط وصلات للافاده او للاستدلال او لغيره 
وطالما انتو بتحطوا لينكات في الكتابه ... خلاص ما تشيلوا الشرط ده 
ولا هو وصلات للاستدلال ليكو ودعايا لينا 
وبعدين فين وصلات الدعايه الي انتو بتقولو عليها دي .... ده الواحد لما بيحط وصله معينه بيبقى ياما بتشير لمقاله أو لتفسير أو لحديث أو لوثيقه أو لرأي عالم
حد حط وصله قبل كده وقال دي وصله الموقع الفلاني أبقوا روحو اتفرجو عليه أصله موقع جميل

وحضرتك لو شايف كلامي غلط يريت توضح ..

ولا  على رأي المثل خدوهم بالصوت ( أو بحذف الردود لقله الأدب والوصلات للدعايا) قبل ما يغلبوكم 

سبحان ربك رب العزه عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## My Rock (6 سبتمبر 2006)

نور الهدى قال:


> وبعدين فين وصلات الدعايه الي انتو بتقولو عليها دي .... ده الواحد لما بيحط وصله معينه بيبقى ياما بتشير لمقاله أو لتفسير أو لحديث أو لوثيقه أو لرأي عالم


 
*تفسير او حديث ما في اي مانع اما وثيقة او رأي احد فهذا مرفوض*


----------



## نور الهدى (6 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

شكر جزيلا على هذا العرض .....
بس ايه رأيك في الوصله بتاعت موضوع وثيقه للراهب بحيره ....
مش دي وصله وثيقه بردو الي في الموضوع ولا أنا مش واخد بالي 

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## باسم (6 سبتمبر 2006)

مهما كان الرابط يجب ان يسمح بنشره اذا كنتم على حق واذا اردتم فعلاً النقاش الجاد ولكن اكرر ما يصب في مصلحتكم يبقى وغير ذلك يلغى فوراً وهذا قمة حرية الرأي عندكم


----------

